# I'm absolutely ashamed to be an MMA fan...



## MEAT (May 27, 2007)

I was at UFC 71 and it was unbelievable how many red neck pieces of shit were hollering racial slurs during the Rampage Liddell fight. I dont know if it could be heard on the broadcast but it wasn't just a handful of people it was like half the crowd. 

I dont know why I was surprised. You see it on sites like this and Sherdog all the time. Dumbass bigots who dont want to see anyone win who isn't some pearly toothed hick farm boy from buttf*** nowhere U.S.A. 

Sickening.


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

MEAT said:


> I was at UFC 71 and it was unbelievable how many red neck pieces of shit were hollering racial slurs during the Rampage Liddell fight. I dont know if it could be heard on the broadcast but it wasn't just a handful of people it was like half the crowd.
> 
> I dont know why I was surprised. You see it on sites like this and Sherdog all the time. Dumbass bigots who dont want to see anyone win who isn't some pearly toothed hick farm boy from buttf*** nowhere U.S.A.
> 
> Sickening.



You get that anywhere,there are racist & bigots prob. in your neighborhood. Got learn to ignore it. It's not just in MMA. If you think it is I guess don't be fan.:dunno:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Some people are just scum :thumbsdown: Like danger said you pretty much have to ignore trash like that


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah... i mean look at the reason for the zidane headbutt...the player was talking about his mama and sister...just rediculous...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> I was at UFC 71 and *it was unbelievable how many red neck pieces of shit* were hollering racial slurs during the Rampage Liddell fight. I dont know if it could be heard on the broadcast but it wasn't just a handful of people it was like half the crowd.
> 
> I dont know why I was surprised. You see it on sites like this and Sherdog all the time. *Dumbass bigots who dont want to see anyone win who isn't some pearly toothed hick farm boy from buttf*** nowhere U.S.A.*
> 
> Sickening.


It's disgusting, but you saying some of this stuff doesn't make you any better than those people.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

thats why mma should only be in las vegas, or los angeles, or the east coast

stay away from midstates


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

loller90278 said:


> thats why mma should only be in las vegas, or los angeles, or the east coast
> 
> stay away from midstates


*LA should be the best choice their is hardly any ******** here* :thumbsup:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

If UFC 71 had taken place in Alabama, Rampage wouldn't have made it out of the state alive


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

loller90278 said:


> thats why mma should only be in las vegas, or los angeles, or the east coast
> 
> stay away from midstates


If he was at UFC 71 when he heard all these racial slurs...wasn't that in Vegas?


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

I think allot of it has to due with the way he acts. He doesn't show much respect and acts like a idiot. I don't think you'll hear people screaming racial slurs at anderson silva because he is very humble and is one of the most respectful fighters in my opinion.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> I think allot of it has to due with the way he acts. He doesn't show much respect and acts like a idiot. I don't think you'll hear people screaming racial slurs at anderson silva because he is very humble and is one of the most respectful fighters in my opinion.


*Well I agree, he does act like a stupid idiot, I also agree with IronDaisy one they hes gonna get shot.*


----------



## Truuuax (May 22, 2007)

*Well if you look at the fans of UFC, 90% of them are 15-25 white males. You're gonna get a stupid one here and there that is going to chant racial slurs and stuff, just because thats how he was raised.

Personally, Rampage has everything to be the next big household name in MMA. He's got good mic skills, good name, good gimmick & style and he is just amazing on his feet and on the ground.*


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't hear any during the fight, but I think racism is disgusting.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

For those of you who are trying to justify the racial slurs and racist abuse thrown at rampage, **** off. Even if Rampage is an idiot and a disrespectful fighter (which he isnt at all) that still doesnt make it alright to shout racist abuse at him. If non racist people didnt like his personality then they would shout about his personality, only racists shout racial slurs. The only reason people shout racist abuse at rampage is because they are racist scum, it has nothing to do with his personality.


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

The choices for cities in the US should be LA, New York, Miami, Houston, Las Vegas, Austin, Pheonix, and Atlanta, I can not think of anymore cities in the United States that have more ethnic diversity than those cities I listed, maybe Phoenix doesnt have great ethnic diversity but the people there are very respectful of athletes most of the time, and maybe you could add Detroit into the mix, and possibly Salt Lake City, but yes, it is quite rediculous that MMA fans in the United States yell out racial slurs like that, but I am sure Rampage has been able to hone that anger he has for those people and use it for his benefit in his fights, emotion is the biggest weapon of them all.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

You couldn't really hear anything other than boo's on the satellite, but that is pretty disgusting. If you've followed Rampage for any length of time you'd realize that he's actually a really nice and funny dude.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm excited for the UFC to hold their 1st show in Maddison Square Garden... i'm sure the crowed will be different than in Vegas at least. should be a good change of vengue!


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Robopencil said:


> You couldn't really hear anything other than boo's on the satellite, but that is pretty disgusting. If you've followed Rampage for any length of time you'd realize that he's actually a really nice and funny dude.


:thumbsup: 100% agree.



Brydon said:


> For those of you who are trying to justify the racial slurs and racist abuse thrown at rampage, **** off. Even if Rampage is an idiot and a disrespectful fighter (which he isnt at all) that still doesnt make it alright to shout racist abuse at him.


EXACTLY, nothing excuses racism. Excusing racial slurs because you don't like the guy is retarded. And if they (the people who don't like him) actually bothered following his career and listening more to what he has to say you'd find that he isn't a jerk. Just a guy who likes to have fun but he does have a charactor when he fights.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Brydon said:


> For those of you who are trying to justify the racial slurs and racist abuse thrown at rampage, **** off. Even if Rampage is an idiot and a disrespectful fighter (which he isnt at all) that still doesnt make it alright to shout racist abuse at him. *If non racist people didnt like his personality then they would shout about his personality, only racists shout racial slurs.* The only reason people shout racist abuse at rampage is because they are racist scum, it has nothing to do with his personality.


You're pretty much right. Only thing I question is people throwing racist remarks at a nationality BECAUSE they are racist. Mostly yeah, but some people aren't bigots or anything and have made racial slurs at individuals they generally dont like, not to insult their heritage (which is still wrong of them anyways) but to insult that person themself.

Not that I'm defending them because I'm with you here, just thought id point that out because ive seen this before. :dunno:


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

That's pretty sad. I love Chuck Liddell, but I was happy that Rampage won because I think it's his time to shine. Betcha noone would be yelling anything racial towards him if he were right in front of them.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Down 4 the count WHAT IN THE **** ARE YOU BANGING ON ABOUT.
Ok so MMA is a mans sport, are all men Racists? Men drink beer, should fighters come in drunk shouting racial sexist prejudice shouts and use broken bottles?
So what if it's only a "word" words mean something or you wouldn't be having a conversation. With out words nothing would ever happen, words are everything.
And actually there is a difference in conotation when rampage says it, he's clearly just ******* around, I don't approve of him saying it and it's irritable but that's who he is; get used to it. Someone in the crowd shouting it with the intent of racial hatred is ******* pathetic, no 2 ways of looking about it. 
Jeez I can't believe I had to even re-ittirate that for you. Ignorant moron.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *LA should be the best choice their is hardly any ******** here* :thumbsup:


It still has its share of rather well-publicized racial problems, though, you'd have to agree. But that goes for a lot of places, unfortunately. 
You'd think MMA would be less prone to that kind of crap than some sports, since it was international and multicultural from the get-go. But sadly, some MMA fans are just as bigoted as some fans in other sports.
Hell, even check out this forum. There was a guy on here (I'm too lazy to look him up) who had an American flag with a swastika on it as an avatar. He was greeted by another dude with "88, comrade." ('88' is a short form for 'Heil Hitler.')
Hard to believe there are people who have the intelligence to follow this sport so in-depth, but are still stupid enough to spout that garbage. We live in one strange, stange universe, my friend.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> If UFC 71 had taken place in Alabama, Rampage wouldn't have made it out of the state alive


lmao!


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is how I see it... theres a big diffrence between a UFC fan and a MMA fan. Im sure that AT LEAST half of the crowd booing/taunting rampage with racial slurs had no idea who he was untill they saw him fight Eastman. If they are stupid/ignorant enough to be racist Im sure that they are also too stupid/ignorant to become dedicated fans of a sport that has the majority of its origin based out of countrys such as Japan and Brazil. If they yell slurs to a black man then Im sure they would do the same to an Asian. With this in mind, I would not go as far to say that Im ashamed to be an MMA fan, but rather that Im very dissapointed to see so much ignorance in what is my favorite sport. Sadly the rise of the UFC comes hand in hand with the death of respect once shown by Pride FC and other non-mainstream, non-american, MMA organizations.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> What ever happened to "Sticks and stones may break my bones but names can never hurt me"?
> I remember many years ago when I was a kid that men were actually men.
> Nowadays men have become a bunch of snivelling panzies who spend all of their time worrying about who or what is gonna offend them next.


Your clearly missing the point here. This has nothing to do with someone hurting their feelings.



down4thecount said:


> MMA is a sport that's dedicated to choking, breaking, pounding and knocking people out.
> (You know...a mans sport)
> Instead of commenting on the TWO beatings that Rampage put on Liddell...we're talking about who called poor Quinton a bad name.:dunno:


First, I'd like to know what makes it a man's sport? You do realize Dana White said that something like 40% of their fan base is women. Or how about the fact that they do have women MMA. Just because there is violence, it is considered a man's thing? Hell, even my mom wanted to watch UFC 71.

And we did talk about the beatings Rampage put on Chuck.



down4thecount said:


> Somehow that word is only offensive when one of them pesky "********" say it.


Learn the meaning behind it when a bigot says it.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

MEAT said:


> I was at UFC 71 and it was unbelievable how many red neck pieces of shit were hollering racial slurs during the Rampage Liddell fight. I dont know if it could be heard on the broadcast but it wasn't just a handful of people it was like half the crowd.
> 
> I dont know why I was surprised. You see it on sites like this and Sherdog all the time. Dumbass bigots who dont want to see anyone win who isn't some pearly toothed hick farm boy from buttf*** nowhere U.S.A.
> 
> Sickening.


*So how does this make you feel ashamed of being an MMA fan???*


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> ... touchy feely, feminized version of a man who gets upset when a GROWN MAN is called a name at a sporting event.


You are really into this manly man idea. Any anatomical problems you are trying to compensate for? :thumb02: 



down4thecount said:


> .if the "N-Word" is good enough for Rampage to say every 5 minutes....It's good enough for me as well.


How old are you? Monkey see, monkey do?


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Words do mean everything you idiot. Nothing would exsist if they didn't. Oh and clearly they do mean SOMETHING. Otherwise you wouldn't take the time to respond with guess what, MORE WORDS!
Just because he uses it as a joking matter is different. You're using at as a racial slur, there is a difference.
Why am I all touchy? Because I can voice my opinion without acting like a 3 year old?
I think you're the one who is touchy and shying away from a subject that you can't speak about with out using the shock factor and limited intelligence. You're also limiting the factual basis of what happened. Yes he's a grown man, other grown men should be intelligent enough not to talk stupid racial ignorant prejudice moronic bull shit.
Grow up.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> If words mean "everything" as you have stated in your response to what I've written....Then why do the words you just wrote mean NOTHING to me??
> 
> And just so you know......
> I would rather be an "ignorant moron" as you stated than a touchy feely, feminized version of a man who gets upset when a GROWN MAN is called a name at a sporting event.
> ...


Haha this kid cracks me up

I do think this thread is a little overly politically correct though. I drop the N bomb around my friends in a joking manner all the time. Im not racist or a *******.

Screaming it at the actual event where im sure there were black people in the audience isnt cool though.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The sad fact is a large portion of the US population is still stuck in the 19th century in terms of attitudes towards sex and race. Hell, there's still a ton of people flying Confederate flags and proclaiming that "the South will rise again". This isn't going to change anytime soon, unfortunately.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree but the Confederate Flag is a whole nother issue and I am born and raised in the People Republic of California and know that.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

why do people only talk about racism when its white people being racist. most rappers say cracker and ****** in there song and no one cares, how is black entertainment television not racist. If we had a white entertainment television people would shit there pants screaming were a bunch of racist. why no white history month or a white club in high schools.:dunno:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

The only people who find the word "******" offensive, are *******.

STFU with all your liberal BS. We don't live in 1963 anymore. The word is meaningless. It can be applied to anyone of any skin color nowadays. Rampage was fighting everyones favorite fighter, he wore a grill on his fronts, he wore a big dog chain, he speaks in ebonics. What else are you gonna call him if you are rooting against him? It's not racist, just like if you call someone a "***" doesn't mean your a homophobe. It's just a general insult. If I called someone retarded would I be accused of being a retard hater? 

Grow up people and stop trying to make yourselves look and feel like good liberal human beings by calling everyone a racist who uses the word. It's getting old you guys look like a bunch of homos whining about this shit. Go cry on Rampages shoulder if it hurts your feelings so bad. I'm sure he'll say something to comfort you...like maybe "Awww, it's ok *****".

That being said I personally wouldn't call him a ****** or ***** or whatever because I know how he is. The people in the audience are ignorant to the sport and ignorant to who Rampage is and they were prolly drunk and trying to have a good time. It doesn't have to be boiled down to America being racist. The only racists in this thread are the ones who think the word ****** only applies to blacks.

And I think it's funny how the threadstarter is so upset with people for being racist, and prejudice, aka "pre judging", all the while calling them and all UFC fans pretty much ******** and hillbillies and all that.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> why do people only talk about racism when its white people being racist. most rappers say cracker and ****** in there song and no one cares, how is black entertainment television not racist. If we had a white entertainment television people would shit there pants screaming were a bunch of racist. why no white history month or a white club in high schools.:dunno:


All legitimate points.

In my humble opinion black people are more racist on the whole than white people.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hah hah, Ebonics isn't racist though. And BET is generally black actors versus most of television has more often than not white actors. WET really wouldn't make sense.

And yes, Blacks are probably more racist. But think about why, they really weren't treated like people until what the 60's? That's not that long ago.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> why do people only talk about racism when its white people being racist. most rappers say cracker and ****** in there song and no one cares, how is black entertainment television not racist. If we had a white entertainment television people would shit there pants screaming were a bunch of racist. why no white history month or a white club in high schools.:dunno:


Because this country tries to be all sympathetic and CARING to others but it doesn't change the fact that everything is corrupted.

If a white guy says something racist, he's booted off television, radio, has to have a public apology, blah blah.

If a black guy says something racist on television it's either "funny" or he gets a slap on the wrist.

But that's the way this country works, full of hypocrits.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> why do people only talk about racism when its white people being racist. most rappers say cracker and ****** in there song and no one cares, how is black entertainment television not racist. If we had a white entertainment television people would shit there pants screaming were a bunch of racist. why no white history month or a white club in high schools.:dunno:


No shit man that's what I'm saying! Rep to you :thumbsup:


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not embarassed to call myself a fan, but people like that do give the rest of us a bad name. The media will eventually catch hold of some ignorant behavior and paint all of us to be an unforgiving, blood-thirsty group of fans. I wish they'd ban alcohol from fights. I'm tired of sitting behind some chubby kid who thinks he's a guru on the sport but is definitely drunk. Then I get to hear "KNEES! KNEES AND ELBOWS!" no matter where the fighters are or who's fighting.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I wait tables and when it gets all ghetto in there from like midnight to two im basically working for free.

:dunno:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Hah hah, Ebonics isn't racist though. And BET is generally black actors versus most of television has more often than not white actors. WET really wouldn't make sense.
> 
> And yes, Blacks are probably more racist. But think about why, they really weren't treated like people until what the 60's? That's not that long ago.


Well I'm japanese so maybe I'll just start bitching and whining about how my people were put into concentration and internment camps in america during World war 2, and how 2 of my cities got nuked beyond belief, since it was only what, 50-60 years ago. I mean it wasn't that long ago, and even though I personally didn't live through any of it, I still have the right to be racist right?


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

so let me get this straight, you are ashamed to be an MMA fan just because they have racist fans.....yet you come back and post on an MMA forum....meaning you either A) have no life and wanted to make it a point to everyone that you were no longer an mma fan.......or B) wanted to stir up controversy between different races of mma fans....I cant call it, but thats a stupid way denounce your love for MMA


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> It still has its share of rather well-publicized racial problems, though, you'd have to agree. But that goes for a lot of places, unfortunately.
> You'd think MMA would be less prone to that kind of crap than some sports, since it was international and multicultural from the get-go. But sadly, some MMA fans are just as bigoted as some fans in other sports.
> Hell, even check out this forum. There was a guy on here (I'm too lazy to look him up) who had an American flag with a swastika on it as an avatar. He was greeted by another dude with "88, comrade." ('88' is a short form for 'Heil Hitler.')
> Hard to believe there are people who have the intelligence to follow this sport so in-depth, but are still stupid enough to spout that garbage. We live in one strange, stange universe, my friend.



*Buddy you need to STFU with this ok, that was in the past why do you have to bring that crap up???? everything is cool and your just trying to start sh*t up.*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Not only that liberals are full of shit too.

Dolphin saving, salmon eating hypocrits.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

"The word ***** doesn't only apply to blacks" Yeah ok well using intelligent discussion with you clearly won't work. Libral? Or just plain ethical human beings.
To the guy who said Racism works both ways, no shit. People aren't denying it happens both ways and yes it does happen from black people towards other groups. The problem is the past. You can't change that, that is why there is black history month etc. Were white people repressed and brought for the slave trade? No. There is your answer. You're talking about racism as a whole and I agree with you on some points. We are discussing the fact that idiots in the crowd shouted racial abuse at Jackson, with the intent of racial hatred. That is pathetic on all accounts, I can't believe some of you are even trying to defend them. Sure we all use the racial slurs and sexist slurs as jests and jokes with friends, lord knows I have. There is a time and place for everything and the context of where/how it was said is the difference. I'm actually in disbelief at the way some of you are able to think that it was "appropriate"


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *LA should be the best choice their is hardly any ******** here* :thumbsup:


True they’ve been replaced by gang bangers and illegal aliens.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

FredFish1 said:


> "The word ***** doesn't only apply to blacks" Yeah ok well using intelligent discussion with you clearly won't work. Libral? Or just plain ethical human beings.
> To the guy who said Racism works both ways, no shit. People aren't denying it happens both ways and yes it does happen from black people towards other groups. The problem is the past. You can't change that, that is why there is black history month etc. Were white people repressed and brought for the slave trade? No. There is your answer. You're talking about racism as a whole and I agree with you on some points. We are discussing the fact that idiots in the crowd shouted racial abuse at Jackson, *with the intent of racial hatred*. That is pathetic on all accounts, I can't believe some of you are even trying to defend them. Sure we all use the racial slurs and sexist slurs as jests and jokes with friends, lord knows I have. There is a time and place for everything and the context of where/how it was said is the difference. I'm actually in disbelief at the way some of you are able to think that it was "appropriate"


Dude you dont know that was anyone's intent.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well I'm japanese so maybe I'll just start bitching and whining about how my people were put into concentration and internment camps in america during World war 2, and how 2 of my cities got nuked beyond belief, since it was only what, 50-60 years ago. I mean it wasn't that long ago, and even though I personally didn't live through any of it, I still have the right to be racist right?


I am not saying I agree, I am saying I understand. Besides, this issue is far more different than the Japanese.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> True they’ve been replaced by gang bangers and illegal aliens.


*Gangbangers dont f*ck with you as long as you dont f*ck with them, besides WTF is an illegal alien, you need to stop seeing people like that, cant you just see them as people??? PLUS IM GOING TO NEG REP YOU*


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

FredFish1 said:


> The problem is the past. You can't change that, that is why there is black history month etc. Were white people repressed and brought for the slave trade? No. There is your answer. "


So because we had slaves were not allowed to teach kids in school about european history and culture. and the white race wasn't the only people to have slaves, Arabs were the fist to have slaves we just did it better so we get all the crap for it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

FredFish1 said:


> "The word ***** doesn't only apply to blacks" Yeah ok well using intelligent discussion with you clearly won't work. Libral? Or just plain ethical human beings.
> To the guy who said Racism works both ways, no shit. People aren't denying it happens both ways and yes it does happen from black people towards other groups. The problem is the past. You can't change that, that is why there is black history month etc. Were white people repressed and brought for the slave trade? No. There is your answer. You're talking about racism as a whole and I agree with you on some points. We are discussing the fact that idiots in the crowd shouted racial abuse at Jackson, with the intent of racial hatred. That is pathetic on all accounts, I can't believe some of you are even trying to defend them. Sure we all use the racial slurs and sexist slurs as jests and jokes with friends, lord knows I have. There is a time and place for everything and the context of where/how it was said is the difference. I'm actually in disbelief at the way some of you are able to think that it was "appropriate"


1) Do you have proof that half the crowd was actually sayign these things, or are you just taking the ignorant thead starters word for it?

2) Do you have proof that the people using the word were using it solely based on the fact that Rampage's skin is black? Or would it make sense that maybe they called him it because he speaks in ebonics, wears a dog chain, and wears a mouthguard that looks like a grill? Because I'm pretty sure that if a white, or asian, or hispanic, came out wearing that and talking like that in front of a bunch of new fans, that they would get called: A ******, a chigger, and a ****, repsectively. That tells me that people don't neccessarily give a shit what the guys skin color is, but how he portrays himself.

Now, I know Rampage does it for fun, and once people start seeing more of him they will also realize this. But people don't dislike people because of the color of their skin too often anymore, especially in Vegas. So the fact is, if people were saying "punch that ******!", chances are it was because they didn't like the way Rampage portrays himself as one. I highly doubt they care what color skin he has, otherwise they would also call Anderson, Melvin, Houston, Din, and all other dark skinned athletes ******* as well.

Some of you need to sit and think about this shit before you start throwing the word "racist" around.

What exactly is racist about disliking a guy for how he purposely speaks poor english, wears goofy and oversized clothes, and wears chains and silver teeth. It's not like white guys who act and dress like this are praised in the white community, and the blacks aren't. They are hated and liked equally, by all races. Which means it is not racist. Because it normally has nothing to do with their skin color.

That being said I am confident the ignorant fans will grow to like Rampage and realize he is doing it for show and for fun and that he is actually a nice guy and unlike other "*******", he doesn't commit crimes or glorify mistreating women or spending loads of money on stupid shit and always blaming the white man for his downtraughts.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> So because we had slaves were not allowed to teach kids in school about european history and culture. and the white race wasn't the only people to have slaves, Arabs were the fist to have slaves we just did it better so we get all the crap for it.


Hell yea man I like you haha...let's not forget the Bible actually has parts in it that tell you the correct and Christian way to treat your slaves :confused02:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*Another thing I dont get is why is it OK for black people to call each other ******, but when somebody whos is not black calls them ***** they get all offended????*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dont hate the game hate the Player


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well I'm japanese so maybe I'll just start bitching and whining about how my people were put into concentration and internment camps in america during World war 2, and how 2 of my cities got nuked beyond belief, since it was only what, 50-60 years ago. I mean it wasn't that long ago, and even though I personally didn't live through any of it, I still have the right to be racist right?


The Japanese are the LAST people who should point the finger regarding racism.
You got nuked because of the following.

You intentionally bombed China, raped, tortured and murdered over 380,000 CIVILIANS in Nanking China. You did the same in Manchuria China. You did the same in the Philippines. You captured Chinese and Korean women and imported them by the THOUSANDS as sex slaves.

You refused to recognize or follow the Geneva Convention. You refused to take prisoners, and in the rare cases where you did your inhumane treatment made the Nazi’s look like Martha Stewart. You beheaded, used as human guinea pigs (medical experiments and chemical-biological warfare experimentation) and tortured American servicemen by the thousands. You refused to surrender even after you were obviously defeated. The Japanese refused to follow any proper civilized conduct regarding warfare commonly engaging in suicide attacks.

The **** of Nanking: Introduction

American Experience | Bataan Rescue | People & Events

STATISTICS OF JAPANESE GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER

Comfort Women used as sex slaves during World War II

Asian Holocaust : WMD Opium, Sex Slaves, Nanjing Massacre, Pillage, Slavery, WMD Unit 731, 100, 516

US exposes Japan's sex slave past - www.smh.com.au

YouTube - The Manchurian Genocide - Part 1 of 3

Japan's Germ Warfare and the Korean War

Japanese War Crimes

In Japan there are plenty of restraints and clubs that refuse service (legally) to ANY non-Japanese. They practice cultural racism having many socially acceptable racial slurs for those who are not Japanese.

BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Japan racism 'deep and profound'

Racism in Japan

Please tell me again who are the racists???


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Haha this thread did a 180


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey thanks man I wasn't aware that *I* did that shit man wow you know more about me than I do jesus how did I do all that without even realizing I should lay off the pot huh?


I was being sarcastic you douche, it wasn't a serious post. You didn't have to play history teacher and try to make me look like shit. You obviously have a thing against asians, and I'm sorry for whatever the **** it was I did to you and your people.

I guess you just clarified to everyone who/what a racist looks like. You, sir, are a racist. You made an effort to say "you" in every sentence, rather than "the japanese".


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Another thing I dont get is why is it OK for black people to call each other ******, but when somebody whos is not black calls them ***** they get all offended????*


You can read my mind "*****"


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Gangbangers dont f*ck with you as long as you dont f*ck with them, besides WTF is an illegal alien, you need to stop seeing people like that, cant you just see them as people??? PLUS IM GOING TO NEG REP YOU*


Neg rep me all you want, ban me I don’t give a ****.
My point was that while LA may not have many ******** they have their share of low class people. An illegal alien is someone who has entered the country illegally.
By the way gang members shoot and rob innocent people all the time, this is why LA has such a high murder rate.

Read much?


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Whenever i turn on the TV and put on the news or crime watch or w.e. 90% of the time the crime is done by a black or mmixed race person. ****, shootings, robbery everything and everything. 

I persoanlly put it down to the major rise of the hip-hop coulture with artists such as 50 Cent, The Game etc gloryfing gangs, shootings and robbery. Cut the black music down and i believe you're gonna see a drop in crime. As most of it is black related. Oh and i dont live in an area which is full of black people, but obviously there are black people about. Just the white people don't do the big crimes. 

The white "crime" around here is mainly grafitti and underage drinking, not robbery and stabbings.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

And to the person that said Rampage isn't "disrespectful", uh, Rampage has said plenty of disrespectful things. Oh, oh I know, he only kids so it's funny. While yeah it is funny, it's just if you're going to bitch about this you might as well bitch at everything. Goddamn hypocrits.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Hughesfan2791 said:


> You can read my mind "*****"


*Please dont call me that.*


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Please dont call me that.*


OK "dog"


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Hey thanks man I wasn't aware that *I* did that shit man wow you know more about me than I do jesus how did I do all that without even realizing I should lay off the pot huh?
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic you douche, it wasn't a serious post. You didn't have to play history teacher and try to make me look like shit. You obviously have a thing against asians, and I'm sorry for whatever the **** it was I did to you and your people.
> ...


I wasn’t trying to implement YOU personally but I AM sick of people attempting to demonize the USA, which has the most diverse population in the world.

Do I think Japanese people are intrinsically racist? Of course not it’s a cultural thing, if you grew up in the USA you’re probably more Americanized than me (I’m Spanish and German). Japan is NOT the same country that it was 60 years ago (in part due to the USA insisting that they create a constitution that recognized human rights (equal treatment of women and minorities).

By the way I’m not a racist I don’t recognize race like most people do (simplistic dialectic black and white logic). I can see that most of the social problems blamed on race are actually cultural in nature.

Oh and I have dated plenty of black Asian and Latin American women (current girlfriend is Spanish and Mexican). I have a black uncle and my ex roommate and friend from my college years is black. Now do I get a bleeding heart race card?


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't believe this thread isn't locked. Its on its way.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Neg rep me all you want, ban me I don’t give a ****.
> My point was that while LA may not have many ******** they have their share of low class people. An illegal alien is someone who has entered the country illegally.
> By the way gang members shoot and rob innocent people all the time, this is why LA has such a high murder rate.
> 
> Read much?


*So WTF does an Illegal alien have to do with racism???*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> I can't believe this thread isn't locked. Its on its way.


*IT CANT BE LOCKED CAUSE THIS IS A GOOD DISCUSSION!!!.*


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

You mean a pissing contest right?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> I wasn’t trying to implement YOU personally but I AM sick of people attempting to demonize the USA, which has the most diverse population in the world.
> 
> Do I think Japanese people are intrinsically racist? Of course not it’s a cultural thing, if you grew up in the USA you’re probably more Americanized than me (I’m Spanish and German). Japan is NOT the same country that it was 60 years ago (in part due to the USA insisting that they create a constitution that recognized human rights (equal treatment of women and minorities).
> 
> ...


Have you ever read any of my posts man I yell at people all the time for "demonizing" USA. I'm only 25% jap....the rest is german and other european races!


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *So WTF does an Illegal alien have to do with racism???*


I never said it did go back and re read the post. You commented that LA does not have many ********, I was making the point that while it may not have many ******** there are sill some low class people. I consider many of the illegals coming here to the USA low class so I listed them along side the gang bangers. Do you want me to elaborate???


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Hughesfan2791 said:


> Whenever i turn on the TV and put on the news or crime watch or w.e. 90% of the time the crime is done by a black or mmixed race person. ****, shootings, robbery everything and everything.
> *
> I persoanlly put it down to the major rise of the hip-hop coulture with artists such as 50 Cent, The Game etc gloryfing gangs, shootings and robbery. Cut the black music down and i believe you're gonna see a drop in crime*. As most of it is black related. Oh and i dont live in an area which is full of black people, but obviously there are black people about. Just the white people don't do the big crimes.
> 
> The white "crime" around here is mainly grafitti and underage drinking, not robbery and stabbings.


Whatever man if people listen to a rap song then go act it out theyre retarded anyway.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I never said it did go back and re read the post. You commented that LA does not have many ********, I was making the point that while it may not have many ******** there are sill some low class people. I consider many of the illegals coming here to the USA low class so I listed them along side the gang bangers. Do you want me to elaborate???


*WTF does low class have to do with a racist red neck????*


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

:sarcastic07: Is it dead yet?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Whatever man if people listen to a rap song then go act it out theyre retarded anyway.


*Alot of times that is true, even if you dont want to admit it.*


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *WTF does low class have to do with a racist red neck????*


Racists can be found in all flavors son.

The ‘Reconquista’—Mexico’s Dream of ‘Retaking’ the Southwest

'Immigration Protests' Cover For Racist Ethnic Cleansing Movement

La Voz de Aztlan

El Plan de Aztlan

The Scourge of MEChA

Nightmare Racism and Open Call for Revolution: Alex Jones Reports on Mexican Independence Day in Austin, Texas


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Racists can be found in all flavors son.
> 
> The ‘Reconquista’—Mexico’s Dream of ‘Retaking’ the Southwest
> 
> ...


*Your crazy I aint going to waist my time reading that sh*t, cant you just answer the question???*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

u sure did alot of copying and pasteing just to make a point that im sure no one would disagree with why do u do so much when its not needed im not gonna read those just to make a point that racisits come in all colors


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Raceism has been around sinec the begining of time. People will always not like other people because of their skin colour. Black people are alright. I just hate NWA !


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Alot of times that is true, even if you dont want to admit it.*


Im not denying it. Im just saying no cool person is in favor of censorship so the retards who listen to 50 cent and decide robbery's hip are just retarded. Very very retarded.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> They'll have to ban me right along with you because I agree with every word that you've written.
> 
> It's pretty pathetic that they would ban you for speaking the truth.
> 
> ...


I don’t consider myself conservative, not on all issues and I don’t see myself as a Republican, not as long as the two parties seem fit to sell out the middle class to greedy corporate America and special interest organizations. Face it the neo cons have highjacked the party and the President is about as incompetent as you could get, hell he’s a neo conservative Jimmy Carter (and that’s just pathetic). I’ll probably vote Independent or Libertarian or perhaps just on the issues.

As for white I don’t recognize people as black or white, it’s an overly simplistic label for a complex issue. I am Christian just not an evangelical once (don’t much like the Christian right). 

I just wish I could relocate all irresponsible, inconsiderate, ignorant, weak, lazy, shallow, unoriginal people to an island somewhere but it would have to be an awfully big island.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Racists can be found in all flavors son.
> 
> The ‘Reconquista’—Mexico’s Dream of ‘Retaking’ the Southwest
> 
> ...


this a bibliography or what? :confused02:


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Im not denying it. Im just saying no cool person is in favor of censorship so the retards who listen to 50 cent and decide robbery's hip are just retarded. Very very retarded.


But its the music that makes them want to rob, steal, stab. The music makes it seem cool.

People look up to the rappers as role models, they think its all cool. I was at a mates house today, he put a song on. Dead wrong i think it was called. WTF ! its on about mugging the virgin Mary. That's just bad man. IF i white guy said "lets go mug Allah". Their house would be F***ing bombed. Sorry but the music is kinda to blame for the major boom of black related crime.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Your crazy I aint going to waist my time reading the sh*t, cant you just answer the question???*


I just did any your answer is that you are too intellectually lazy to deal with it.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I don’t consider myself conservative, not on all issues and I don’t see myself as a Republican, not as long as the two parties seem fit to sell out the middle class to greedy corporate America and special interest organizations. Face it the neo cons have highjacked the party and the President is about as incompetent as you could get, hell he’s a neo conservative Jimmy Carter (and that’s just pathetic). I’ll probably vote Independent or Libertarian or perhaps just on the issues.
> 
> As for white I don’t recognize people as black or white, it’s an overly simplistic label for a complex issue. I am Christian just not an evangelical once (don’t much like the Christian right).
> 
> *I just wish I could relocate all irresponsible, inconsiderate, ignorant, weak, lazy, shallow, unoriginal people to an island somewhere but it would have to be an awfully big island.*


Dude get off your pedestal, this shit's just stupid.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> I just did any your answer is that you are too intellectually lazy to deal with it.


Maybe he has better things to do... You might find my post interesting. ^^^ but then again, you may not. Your choice to read it or not, just like it's your choice to agree with it or not. Or just like its your choice to like black people for who they are or dislike them because of their skin colour. Your choice man. It's all free will.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Hughesfan2791 said:


> But its the music that makes them want to rob, steal, stab. The music makes it seem cool.
> 
> People look up to the rappers as role models, they think its all cool. I was at a mates house today, he put a song on. Dead wrong i think it was called. WTF ! its on about mugging the virgin Mary. That's just bad man. IF i white guy said "lets go mug Allah". Their house would be F***ing bombed. Sorry but the music is kinda to blame for the major boom of black related crime.


Hahahaha Biggie's the shit


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Dude get off your pedestal, this shit's just stupid.


This was not in response to ANYTHING you wrote it was in response to another poster, please try and put things in perspective. I’ll get off of my pedestal once you stop acting like an idiot by commenting on someone’s post when you obviously failed to read the original.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Hahahaha Biggie's the shit



*Isnt biggie dead?????*


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Hahahaha Biggie's the shit


I guess Biggie is the guy who rapped the song and talked about spreading something like mustard ???? ( same "song" )


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> This was not in response to ANYTHING you wrote it was in response to another poster, please try and put things in perspective. I’ll get off of my pedestal once you stop acting like an idiot by commenting on someone’s post when you obviously failed to read the original.


Iv know it wasnt aimed at me. I just didnt like the sentiment. 
It seemed really elitist to me. 'i only think youre worth my time if youre responsible, considerate, informed, strong, energetic (haha wtf), deep, and original'

come on now


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I don’t consider myself conservative, not on all issues and I don’t see myself as a Republican, not as long as the two parties seem fit to sell out the middle class to greedy corporate America and special interest organizations. Face it the neo cons have highjacked the party and the President is about as incompetent as you could get, hell he’s a neo conservative Jimmy Carter (and that’s just pathetic). I’ll probably vote Independent or Libertarian or perhaps just on the issues.
> 
> As for white I don’t recognize people as black or white, it’s an overly simplistic label for a complex issue. I am Christian just not an evangelical once (don’t much like the Christian right).
> 
> *I just wish I could relocate all irresponsible, inconsiderate, ignorant, weak, lazy, shallow, unoriginal people to an island somewhere but it would have to be an awfully big island.*


heh, you may not be racist but you sound like one hell of an asshole.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Hughesfan2791 said:


> I guess Biggie is the guy who rapped the song and talked about spreading something like mustard ???? ( same "song" )


nice analogy huh

seriously though you gotta blame the parents blame the schools blame the people

music is art


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> nice analogy huh
> 
> seriously though you gotta blame the parents blame the schools blame the people
> 
> music is art


*I disagree Rap is not art its bullsh*t*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Why's it shit guys? Somethin tells me y'all only know mainstream rap.


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

The people of this forum are beginning to show their true colors. I avoided Sherdog like **** in a dark alley because of posts like so many of you have made. I love how this whole issue turned into a history lesson and some have even sunk as low as talking about political parties...ugh. What's next? 

The context that the N word was used was obviously in an insulting and at the time racist remark. No I don't think black people should use it either, and no I don't think they should be able to say it while we can't. But the difference is, they use it as a form of greeting, what the crowd did that night was they used it as a means of degrading someone (as per the original intention of the word)

To the poster who said people shouldn't whine about these things. Its not really about whining per say, its more or less people being disgusted with the behavior of such a large number of people. Yeah, i could go out on the street and yell F*CK YOU N*GGERS all day but that doesn't mean the people around me wouldn't be offended. Its a matter of having humility, something that i'm sure you'd learn over time if you'd be inclined to keep yelling that out on the streets or in any public event. Having the right to do something doesn't mean you have to do it, especially if its uncalled for. 

What's with the whole men used to be men bullsh*t anyway? Racism used to be accepted on whole, that's the whole point about people "bitching" about people calling someone a n*gger in a sporting event. Its the mentality of society trying to stop racism from being an accepted part of our social order again; that or the fact that people like the thread starter felt embarassed being associated and seated with a bunch of fools lacking vocabulary and dignity.


----------



## GeorgeDubyah (Jun 3, 2007)

you could easly say that about any music like heavy metal ... or deth ,metal anything like country any music


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Pokkie said:


> The people of this forum are beginning to show their true colors. I avoided Sherdog like **** in a dark alley because of posts like so many of you have made. I love how this whole issue turned into a history lesson and some have even sunk as low as talking about political parties...ugh. What's next?
> 
> The context that the N word was used was obviously in an insulting and at the time racist remark. No I don't think black people should use it either, and no I don't think they should be able to say it while we can't. But the difference is, they use it as a form of greeting, what the crowd did that night was they used it as a means of degrading someone (as per the original intention of the word)
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something but this certainly doesn't seem focused on MMA anymore. Seems like if they're not gonna lock this thing, at least move it to the Non-MMA Forums.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

i totally agree with you


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you Pokkie. First educated person I've seen thus far.
To the guy who asked me if I heard it? I was there front row seats. Yes I heard it, a large section 300+ people a mid section back from me were screaming it out, and obviously it was racial hatred intent.
To craigw88 or what ever and that 14/88 guy or what ever the hell you are blabbing on about. White people did actually start the slave trade and used force. It was only then some "innovative" if you wish to call them that Africans took advantage of the situation. Comparing American to Africa? Are you ******* retarded? That continent is in 95% absoloute poverty. I'm sorry but anything goes there, to compare it to America is stupid beyond belief. 
People are missing the point here, racism is unnacceptable, it's pathetic and just a form of hatred for an ignorant reason. I agree with a few others here, I'm disgusted that I'm in the minority. I'm appauled at some of the ignorant things some of you have had to say. The original thread poster was voicing his opinion at how he was appauled to be associated with the sport due to fans like that, and I agree whole-heartdly with him.
And to the idiots slagging off rap music. Don't listen to what the TV calls rap. 50-cent, the game, tupac that isn't rap. That is the destruction of modern music. Real underground rap is quite good actually, it maybe rare. Don't call people like 50 cent rap. That's an insult to the word.
Back on track. Racism is pathetic, anyone who tries to justify or give meaning to it is also pathetic. Admin should lock this topic before it gets out of hand to be honest.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> I think allot of it has to due with the way he acts. He doesn't show much respect and acts like a idiot. I don't think you'll hear people screaming racial slurs at anderson silva because he is very humble and is one of the most respectful fighters in my opinion.


I agree, he better watch his mouth.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *I disagree Rap is not art its bullsh*t*


Or a guy stealing other musicians beats, making it into a beatbox and talking into a mic.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

GeorgeDubyah said:


> you could easly say that about any music like heavy metal ... or deth ,metal anything like country any music


how can you compare rap to other styles of music. you never hear a country singer glorifying how much time he's spent in prison or how much crack hes sold and who hes gonna kill. people say skrewdriver and other white pride bands are full of hate but i never hear them talking about selling drugs and shooting people. rap music is much worse tan anything else and it gets constant radio and TV play.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> Back in the day guys...
> In 1997 I went to a Chicago Bulls game.


:laugh: Was 1997 back in the day?



down4thecount said:


> I remember Steve Kerr was at the foul line getting ready to take his shot and some black guy sitting behind me (who was a NY Knicks fan) was yelling "Miss it cracker miss it"


[sarcasm]Yes, that is exactly the same thing as having a large amount of the audience booing and making racist remarks about a black person in a combat sport.[/sarcasm]


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> how can you compare rap to other styles of music. *you never hear a country singer glorifying how much time he's spent in prison or how much crack hes sold and who hes gonna kill*. people say skrewdriver and other white pride bands are full of hate but i never hear them talking about selling drugs and shooting people. rap music is much worse tan anything else and it gets constant radio and TV play.


Johnny Cash. Death metal likes to talk or scream about gore and violence most of the time too...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Or a guy stealing other musicians beats, making it into a beatbox and talking into a mic.


DUDEE you guys are over generalizing rap. Every single rap song is a stolen beat? Whatever, listen to Aesop Rock best vocabulary you'll hear in any musician's lyrics period.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> how can you compare rap to other styles of music. you never hear a country singer glorifying how much time he's spent in prison or how much crack hes sold and who hes gonna kill. people say skrewdriver and other white pride bands are full of hate but i never hear them talking about selling drugs and shooting people. rap music is much worse tan anything else and it gets constant radio and TV play.


emo music that makes kids hate their lives
metal that glorifies violence
country that glorifies alcoholism
indie shit that glorifies drug use

I mean wtf ever if you cant handle it change the ******* channel. Music is suchhhh a scapegoat when talking about why you got black people committing crimes. Rap is just a major reflection of that it's not a major cause.


----------



## GeorgeDubyah (Jun 3, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> Again...you make an EXCELLENT point!!!
> 
> I don't recall hearing Ian Stuart or Ken McLellan singing about raping hoes and selling crack on the corner.
> 
> ...


what song excalty are you talking about where it mentions raping hoes.... i wouldnt think thats used often as ur makn it sound

selln crack now that its used often


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> emo music that makes kids hate their lives
> metal that glorifies violence


Only black metal does.

And indie glorifies horrible music, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

All you cats make your way to the mma lounge forum and post your fav bands, im interested :thumb02:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Well they were hyped up and started bad mouthing..


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> emo music that makes kids hate their lives
> metal that glorifies violence
> country that glorifies alcoholism
> indie shit that glorifies drug use


if you could show some lyrics that show metal glorifies violence, country glorifies being a alchoholic and indie that glorifies drug use as much as rap songs do then i'll change my mind but you won't be able to because thats all rap is,its useless filth that is poisoning our countries.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

I love this thread..

/Runs and gets popcorn/


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

back on topic do you have proof that people were screaming racial slurs at rampage since no one says they heard any, I know i didn't hear any but it would be hard to hear someone in the crowd over joe rogan screaming.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Only black metal does.
> 
> And indie glorifies horrible music, nothing more and nothing less.


*
HAHAHA bro Im willing to bet you dont understand one word that they say, you should really just stay quiet.*


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> Let me rephrase that.
> 
> Not "raping hoes" what I should've said was referring to women as hoes.
> 
> ...


Don't forget "**** the police" dam those crackers stopping me from selling my crack and pimp slapping my ho


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Hughesfan2791 said:


> But its the music that makes them want to rob, steal, stab. The music makes it seem cool.
> 
> People look up to the rappers as role models, they think its all cool. I was at a mates house today, he put a song on. Dead wrong i think it was called. WTF ! its on about mugging the virgin Mary. That's just bad man. IF i white guy said "lets go mug Allah". Their house would be F***ing bombed. Sorry but the music is kinda to blame for the major boom of black related crime.


Ignorance. White people listen to hip hop almost as much as Black(at least in numbers). You better check other factors because i don't know a single soul who looks up to 50 cent. Hell many are anti 50 right now. 

Please Hughesfan, was hip hop the cause for the British colonization of Africa, India, the extermination of the North american indians, the crimes committed against the indigenous people of Australia and the transatlantic slave trade?

-----------
Also from this topic I can see who were the people who asked for the "black rise in MMA" thread.


88.........The greatest year in Hip Hop


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

All music genres have some musicians that **** it up with nasty lyrics. Rap is just the most popular right now with the majority of people buying the rap being white. Saying all the crime is caused by Rap is bullshit, although I do believe some is influenced by it. I personally don't like rap either but it isn't the sole cause of crime and other deviant behaviour.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Or a guy stealing other musicians beats, making it into a beatbox and talking into a mic.


*Thats all the do copy from each other*


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

And for the issue of using the word ***** as oppose to ******, and why Black people can use the word and why it's considered offensive if whites use it.

Consider it the same as if you went to a Country and the custom was that the locals call each other a word but it's impolite for visitors to call the locals the same word. Respect people customs and learn the history between White saying ****** and Black/Latino saying *****.

------------
Back on topic: I wasn't at the event but if it's true then i wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> if you could show some lyrics that show metal glorifies violence, country glorifies being a alchoholic and indie that glorifies drug use as much as rap songs do then i'll change my mind but you won't be able to because thats all rap is,its useless filth that is poisoning our countries.


Man try Nas, Common, Aesop, Gym Class Heroes, Styles of Beyone, Cherry Wine, Outkast etc etc etc you can stereotype rap if you want but theres a lot of rap that maybe you just havent heard? :confused02: 

But whatever dude Im not gonna stick to the genres shown above i was just tryin to make a point but here's a list of nonrap songs with naughty themes *gasp*

this is off the top of my head just do a google search if you want more

Third Eye Blind - Slow Motion
Everclear - Amphetamine
Grateful Dead - Casey Jones
The Dead Kennedys - Drug Me
Bright Eyes - A line allows progress, a circle does not
Willie Nelson - Gotta Get Drunk
Jimmie Buffet - Margaritaville
Husker Du - Diane
Nirvana - Polly
Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing
Toadies - Possum Kingdom
Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up:laugh: 


Haha quit bein an old man, MMA makes me wanna kick some ass wayyyyyy the **** more than any music would


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> here's a list of nonrap songs with naughty themes *gasp*
> 
> Nirvana - Polly


Gotta stick up for Nirvana. This song was about a **** and torture case that took place in the Washington area. It was written in dedication and memory of the victim...not promoting at all.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> Gotta stick up for Nirvana. This song was about a **** and torture case that took place in the Washington area. It was written in dedication and memory of the victim...not promoting at all.


my mistake :thumbsup:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

meh send the ufc to canada man

were all nice up here and are pro multicultural


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Ignorance. White people listen to hip hop almost as much as Black(at least in numbers). You better check other factors because i don't know a single soul who looks up to 50 cent. Hell many are anti 50 right now.
> 
> Please Hughesfan, was hip hop the cause for the British colonization of Africa, India, the extermination of the North american indians, the crimes committed against the indigenous people of Australia and the transatlantic slave trade?
> 
> ...


This whole "rap causes crime" argument is a ******* joke. Criminals cause crime. If y'all dont like rap that's cool but blaming it for black people committing crime is doing nothing but generalizing black people as retards.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

hollando said:


> meh send the ufc to canada man
> 
> were all nice up here and are pro multicultural


not all of us


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Brydon said:


> For those of you who are trying to justify the racial slurs and racist abuse thrown at rampage, **** off. Even if Rampage is an idiot and a disrespectful fighter (which he isnt at all) that still doesnt make it alright to shout racist abuse at him. If non racist people didnt like his personality then they would shout about his personality, only racists shout racial slurs. The only reason people shout racist abuse at rampage is because they are racist scum, it has nothing to do with his personality.


repped:thumbsup:


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> This whole "rap causes crime" argument is a ******* joke. Criminals cause crime. If y'all dont like rap that's cool but blaming it for black people committing crime is doing nothing but generalizing black people as retards.


look at any crime statistics and black people commit more crimes than any other race.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> look at any crime statistics and black people commit more crimes than any other race.


WTF does that have to do with what I was saying? They dont do it cuz 50 cent sings about it. 50 cent sings about it cuz they do it?

follow me?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> WTF does that have to do with what I was saying? They dont do it cuz 50 cent sings about it. 50 cent sings about it cuz they do it?
> 
> follow me?


*Thats what all rappers say that their gangsters strait out of the hood, that all bullsh*t once they get payed they move out of the hood, they just like to hype things up, but their all fake ass people, why do you see a rapper with 10 bodyguards to protect their p*ssy asses.
BTW IM NOT RACIST I LOVE BLACK PEOPLE, I JUST HATE RAP* :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> look at any crime statistics and black people commit more crimes than any other race.


Convicted? Yes. Commit? I doubt it(especially in terms of pure numbers). A crime is in the eye of the beholder and penalized by those in power.


666 you sound ignorant. I can think of songs saying to stop that stupid gang crap. Impaled, do you have a problem with the Sopranos?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't mind rap, its cool. Only rapper im a huge fan of is DMX though, his music is awesome, really gets you pumped up.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Convicted? Yes. Commit? I doubt it(especially in terms of pure numbers). A crime is in the eye of the beholder and penalized by those in power.
> 
> 
> 666 you sound ignorant. I can think of songs saying to stop that stupid gang crap. Impaled, do you have a problem with the Sopranos?


*Why would I have a problem with the sopranos, its a TV show its not real????*


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Why would I have a problem with the sopranos, its a TV show its not real????*


Same with many of these rap tales.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Ignorance. White people listen to hip hop almost as much as Black(at least in numbers). You better check other factors because i don't know a single soul who looks up to 50 cent. Hell many are anti 50 right now.
> 
> Please Hughesfan, was hip hop the cause for the British colonization of Africa, India, the extermination of the North american indians, the crimes committed against the indigenous people of Australia and the transatlantic slave trade?
> 
> ...


I’m not sure what you are trying to get at, how does hateful music tie into history or cultural anthropology? 

The idiots screaming racial slurs at any MMA event should be escorted out of the venue PERIOD! What I’m seeing more and more is how MMA is becoming trendy among people who aren’t actually part of the sport, do not train or participate in martial arts or even athletics but are similar to the fake wrestling crowd which usually includes plenty of stupid trash representing every flavor and color.

As for music I don’t much like the new hip-hop but some of the old stuff is cool with me.
As I get older I tend to listen to older music, even jazz and classical.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Convicted? Yes. Commit? I doubt it(especially in terms of pure numbers). A crime is in the eye of the beholder and penalized by those in power.
> 
> 
> 666 you sound ignorant. I can think of songs saying to stop that stupid gang crap. Impaled, do you have a problem with the Sopranos?


I agree with you about media not causing violence. Thats shit that elementary school teachers tell you it's ******* stupid.

Butttt theres definitely a higher percentage of black people that commit crimes than white people. Im sure they get fucked over in court a little more but theyre in court a _lot_ more.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> not all of us


yes all of us

even those in which are not


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I’m not sure what you are trying to get at, how does hateful music tie into history or cultural anthropology?
> 
> The idiots screaming racial slurs at any MMA event should be escorted out of the venue PERIOD! What I’m seeing more and more is how MMA is becoming trendy among people who aren’t actually part of the sport, do not train or participate in martial arts or even athletics but are similar to the fake wrestling crowd which usually includes plenty of stupid trash representing every flavor and color.
> 
> ...


Theres good rap, it's just more in the underground. Aesop Rock man Aesop Rock (i cant pitch this dude enough).


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Theres good rap, it's just more in the underground. Aesop Rock man Aesop Rock (i cant pitch this dude enough).


It’s a shame because I remember how most rap in the 80s was usually positive or poetic and never to be taken very seriously, it was fun. Now it’s the same old unoriginal posturing and bragging and complaining, “get money and f*ck bitches”, nothing very positive.

Having said that I am guilty of listening to Ice Cube, even back in his NOI, blue eyed devil days, I thought it was sort of funny.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Espada9 I think you misread my post. 

gwabblesore there's a difference between being convicted and actually committing crimes. I find it hard to believe for 70% of the population to commit less crimes(in numbers) than 13% of the black pop or any other pop.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Some people are just scum :thumbsdown: Like danger said you pretty much have to ignore trash like that


He's right. Your shouldn't be ashamed at all unless your were yelling them. The people yelling the slurrs are NOT MMA fans. They're douchebags. Just ignore it. I know it's hard I can't stand Racism, it makes me sick too.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> He's right. Your shouldn't be ashamed at all unless your were yelling them. The people yelling the slurrs are NOT MMA fans. They're douchebags. Just ignore it. I know it's hard I can't stand Racism, it makes me sick too.


*Well if you say just ignore it why does it make you sick??? its obvious you guys get butt hurt by it, so just let it go and ignore it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> gwabblesore there's a difference between being convicted and actually committing crimes. I find it hard to believe for 70% of the population to commit less crimes(in numbers) than 13% of the black pop or any other pop.


Dont talk to me like a kid, you know I know that difference already cool?

Raw numbers you might be right Im talking about percentage (which i said in my last post). The fact is black people are more likely to commit crimes.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> He's right. Your shouldn't be ashamed at all unless your were yelling them. The people yelling the slurrs are NOT MMA fans. They're douchebags. Just ignore it. I know it's hard I can't stand Racism, it makes me sick too.


Yeah idk whats up with the thread starter here. Did he start watching MMA just to be cool and get in the MMA watchers clique.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> *You may find it hard to believe....But it's 100% fact!
> 
> Go to USA.gov: The U.S. Government's Official Web Portal or just about any law enforcement site.
> 
> ...


You are leaving out the part of the problem which is that some of the black leaders and white liberal apologists are excusing crime and bad behavior by crying racism and playing into the mentality of victimization. By lowering the standards or rationalizing poor behavior eventually this poor behavior becomes the norm.

Just saying that blacks commit more crime maybe statistically true but being black does NOT mean that an individual is predestined to commit more crime than someone who is Caucasian or Asian.

Some of my coworkers are from Africa and I trust them more than many Caucasians I know.
My trust is not based off of their skin color, I KNOW that they have high moral values, education and act responsibly in everything they do.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> *You may find it hard to believe....But it's 100% fact!
> 
> Go to USA.gov: The U.S. Government's Official Web Portal or just about any law enforcement site.
> 
> ...


Once again being convicted? Yes. Committing? NO. I think all the white people who expanded west and stole the land of the Native Americans are criminals and should have been put it jail. Im sure you see it differently. You see those atrocities such as the trail of tears was not considered crimes but anybody with a brain should know otherwise. Also Costa Nostra was/is huge in the U.S but many of the crimes when unreported. If you live in a Big city(NY, LA, CHI, Boston, etc) then you can thank the Italian, Russian, Jewish, and Irish Mafia for your high coast of living(partially) due to extortion.

Example(a small one). All the known Hollywood stars coke fien yet never been to jail for the use of coke. Or how about the harsher penalties for using crack oppose to cocaine?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well if you say just ignore it why does it make you sick??? its obvious you guys get butt hurt by it, so just let it go and ignore it.* :thumbsup:


It's kind of hard though because it gets really abrasive the more people you hear say it. I've been called a Kraut on Many occasions becuase of my country of birth, i've also been accused of supporting Nazism becuase i'm proud of my german heritage.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *
> HAHAHA bro Im willing to bet you dont understand one word that they say, you should really just stay quiet.*


Actually yeah I apologize, I had a mental typo and meant to type death metal, not black metal. Cannibal Corpse, Gorgoroth, Gorgasm, Dry Kill Logic, those shitty bands.

Oh, and some black metal bands do, Mayhem being one example. Emperor, not really music related but their actions definitely glorify violence.

So you be quiet Sister Jones.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> It's kind of hard though because it gets really abrasive the more people you hear say it. I've been called a Kraut on Many occasions becuase of my country of birth, i've also been accused of supporting Nazism becuase i'm proud of my german heritage.


*Whats a KRAUT????*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Actually yeah I apologize, I had a mental typo and meant to type death metal, not black metal. Cannibal Corpse, Gorgoroth, Gorgasm, Dry Kill Logic, those shitty bands.
> 
> Oh, and some black metal bands do, Mayhem being one example. Emperor, not really music related but their actions definitely glorify violence.
> 
> So you be quiet Sister Jones.


I personally don't like Death or Black Metal. And yes most of them do glorify violence. The band Mayhem has some rather disgusting history. How can some people be that fucked up in the head to blow themslef off with a shotgun and keep a dead raven in a ziploc back to inhale before going onstage?? The human mind is such a mystery.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Whats a KRAUT????*


A ethnic slurr for Germans used during WW2 mostly by americans


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Whats a KRAUT????*


Kraut is what US troops called Germans in WW2. Its like calling a Japanese a Jap or a Nip.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I personally don't like Death or Black Metal. And yes most of them do glorify violence. The band Mayhem has some rather disgusting history. How can some people be that fucked up in the head to blow themslef off with a shotgun and keep a dead raven in a ziploc back to inhale before going onstage?? The human mind is such a mystery.


*Well I agree but Emperor's history is far worse*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Oh, and some black metal bands do, Mayhem being one example. Emperor, not really music related but their actions definitely glorify violence.
> 
> So you be quiet Sister Jones.


*You dont know anything bro just be quiet, go read the real book.*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I didn't even notice someone else mentioned Emperor and Mayhem. 

Oh, and you forgot to mention after Dead blew his brains out, Euronymous took a picture of it and put it on their album cover.. 

I don't know, Emperor killed other people, while Mayhem killed themselves and eachother, great experience. ******* Norway. I want to live there.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Once again being convicted? Yes. Committing? NO. I think all the white people who expanded west and stole the land of the Native Americans are criminals and should have been put it jail. Im sure you see it differently. You see those atrocities such as the trail of tears was not considered crimes but anybody with a brain should know otherwise. Also Costa Nostra was/is huge in the U.S but many of the crimes when unreported. If you live in a Big city(NY, LA, CHI, Boston, etc) then you can thank the Italian, Russian, Jewish, and Irish Mafia for your high coast of living(partially) due to extortion.
> 
> Example(a small one). All the known Hollywood stars coke fien yet never been to jail for the use of coke. Or how about the harsher penalties for using crack oppose to cocaine?


My God did you just bring up an event that occurred over 150 years ago? You proved nothing with this post. Not saying I agree with either of you but to bring up an event that happened in the 1830s to disprove what he was saying is mindboggling.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Kraut is what US troops called Germans in WW2. Its like calling a Japanese a Jap or a Nip.


I'm a Kraut and a Jap...funny cuz I don't find it offensive when I hear those words. I call myself a Jap. Maybe that's why I think people who cry about the n word should STFU. My friends called me the kamikaze nazi when I was in school. They joked around about how both of my countries were the evil ones during the 2nd world war. It's only racist if you take it that way.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I don't know, Emperor killed other people


*I know for a fact that Dead killed two other gay guys other than the one we already know about.*

*EDIT so did MIKA*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I didn't even notice someone else mentioned Emperor and Mayhem.
> 
> *Oh, and you forgot to mention after Dead blew his brains out, Euronymous took a picture of it and put it on their album cover.. *
> 
> I don't know, Emperor killed other people, while Mayhem killed themselves and eachother, great experience. ******* Norway. I want to live there.


He also hacked at his arms a bit with a kitchen knife. I guess the knife was too dull. :laugh: Poor Thing

Anyway, Like I said such a mystery. I know he also took the picture before even calling the cops or 911. Then to glorify it even more by putting on the cover of the album is just wrong.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *I know for a fact that Dead killed two other gay guys other than the one we already know about.*


I think you mean Faust, as far as I know, Dead (lead singer of Mayhem) didn't kill anyone.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> He also hacked at his arms a bit with a kitchen knife. I guess the knife was too dull. :laugh: Poor Thing
> 
> Anyway, Like I said such a mystery. I know he also took the picture before even calling the cops or 911. Then to glorify it even more by putting on the cover of the album is just wrong.


raise01: *I love dead*:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I think you mean Faust, as far as I know, Dead (lead singer of Mayhem) didn't kill anyone.


*Wonna bet????*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Wonna bet????*


**** no......but as far as I know Dead was clean in that department. He was mostly known for his ravens, burying his clothes, pigs heads, slashing himself on stage, killing himself, all that good shit.

Faust, from Emperor, was the guy that killed the gay guy in the forrest.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> **** no......but as far as I know Dead was clean in that departmeny


*Well im sorry to tell you but no he wasnt.*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> He also hacked at his arms a bit with a kitchen knife. I guess the knife was too dull. :laugh: Poor Thing
> 
> Anyway, Like I said such a mystery. I know he also took the picture before even calling the cops or 911. Then to glorify it even more by putting on the cover of the album is just wrong.


He also cooked and ate part of his brains :thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

"Aarseth was also said to have eaten parts of Dead's brain"

Seriously how fucked up are these guys. Then he made a ******* necklace out of his skull fragments. Then sent some of the fragments to other Black Metal Bands. Why???


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He also cooked and ate part of his brains :thumb02:


*YUMMY, hes he did I bet hes in hell right know, but I still cant Believe how can mika be a murderer and be a free man like he never did anything wrong?*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> "Aarseth was also said to have eaten parts of Dead's brain"
> 
> Seriously how fucked up are these guys. Then he made a ******* necklace out of his skull fragments. Why???


Yea that's right...lol we all are getting these freaks mixed up...so which one ate his brains and which one made the skull fragment necklace again?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well im sorry to tell you but no he wasnt.*


Where did you get your sources because there's no recollection of Dead killing anyone. I wouldn't be surprised if he did, but there's nothing on it.

You're thinking of Faust dude. When you said "he killed the one gay guy that we know of", you're thinking of Faust, not Dead.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> "Aarseth was also said to have eaten parts of Dead's brain"
> 
> Seriously how fucked up are these guys. Then he made a ******* necklace out of his skull fragments. Why???


*Their Satanic worshipers my friend*


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> My God did you just bring up an event that occurred over 150 years ago? You proved nothing with this post. Not saying I agree with either of you but to bring up an event that happened in the 1830s to disprove what he was saying is mindboggling.


It's an example. Point was you can commit a crime and not be convicted. Also i don't think the mafia is 150 years ago(plus coke hollywood stars seem recent. Plus the world we live in didn't just pop up out of no where... Events shaped it.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea that's right...lol we all are getting these freaks mixed up...so which one ate his brains and which one made the skull fragment necklace again?


Aarseth heres an article from wikipedia

Aarseth was also said to have eaten parts of Dead's brain, and to have made necklaces out of fragments of his skull, although Aarseth himself dismissed the former of these claims in an interview (1). It is also rumoured that pieces of his skull were mailed out to bands that Aarseth saw as "worthy", such as the Swiss band Samael. According to Mayhem drummer Hellhammer, Morgan S. Håkansson of Marduk still has some pieces of Dead's skull. It of Abruptum also claims to have small pieces.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Their Satanic worshipers my friend*


What if satan is a gay retarded ghetto 'black guy'? Wouldn't all you satanists feel salty?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Where did you get your sources because there's no recollection of Dead killing anyone. I wouldn't be surprised if he did, but there's nothing on it.
> 
> You're thinking of Faust dude. When you said "he killed the one gay guy that we know of", you're thinking of Faust, not Dead.


*Im sorry bro you got me mixed up, i know dead killed a faust guy, but so did Dead TRUST ME*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Dead (singer of Mayhem) - killed himself with a shotgun
Euronymous (Mayhem) - Ate Deads brains and made necklaces from his skull fragments
Count Grishnackh - Killed Euronymous by stabbing him 23 times

Faust (Emperor) - Brought a gay guy to the woods and stabbed him repeatively


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Aarseth heres an article from wikipedia
> 
> Aarseth was also said to have eaten parts of Dead's brain, and to have made necklaces out of fragments of his skull, although Aarseth himself dismissed the former of these claims in an interview (1). It is also rumoured that pieces of his skull were mailed out to bands that Aarseth saw as "worthy", such as the Swiss band Samael. According to Mayhem drummer Hellhammer, Morgan S. Håkansson of Marduk still has some pieces of Dead's skull. It of Abruptum also claims to have small pieces.


*447 that story from wikipedia is bullsh*t they dont tell you the hole real story.*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> It's an example. Point was you can commit a crime and not be convicted. Also i don't think the mafia is 150 years ago. Plus the world we live in didn't just pop up out of no where... Events shaped it.


LOL, I'm not trying to keep arguing with you but how exactly did pilgrims taking over native americans land lead to a country obsessed with fashion, material items, celebrities, and clubs?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> What if satan is a gay retarded ghetto 'black guy'? Wouldn't all you satanists feel salty?


*WTF NO HE ISNT*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Euronymous = Aarseth


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *447 that story from wikipedia is bullsh*t they dont tell you the hole real story.*


Then where can i find this *"real"* story?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *WTF NO HE ISNT*


How do you know who satan is? What he looks like? Same with God. Are there pictures of god that you can look up on google images? Most of them are just portrayals of what people think they look like.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*This guy in the middle is a ******* murderer, but I am a big fan of his band not his actions*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *447 that story from wikipedia is bullsh*t they dont tell you the hole real story.*


Mayhem Music, Pictures, Biography - Mercora Music Search that isn't wiki but it says almost the same thing.



that site said:


> Formed around 1985 by Necrobutcher and guitarist Euronymous (born Oystein Aarseth), Mayhem was the first death metal band from Norway to make much of an impact in their homeland, which in the early '90s developed a burgeoning underground scene rife with violent, sometimes anti-Christian activity -- as evidenced by Mayhem's non-musical history. Drummer Hellhammer, who at one time worked in a mental hospital, is the only remaining member of the band's prime-period lineup. Lead vocalist Dead committed suicide in 1991 (two years after joining the band) by shooting himself in the head; Hellhammer made a necklace using some of his skull fragments, and Euronymous reportedly cooked and ate pieces of Dead's brain. Euronymous, in turn, was stabbed to death while in his underwear on August 10, 1993, by the band's bass player, Count Grishnackh (born Christian Vikernes). Grishnackh's alleged motive was jealousy over the fact that Euronymous had a more evil reputation; he inflicted 23 separate wounds, it was also rumored, so as to outdo rival band Emperor's drummer, Faust, who was convicted in the stabbing death of a homosexual acquaintance. When police arrested Grishnackh, they found over 150 kg of stolen dynamite in his house, complete with a plan to blow up a large church on a religious holiday. Grishnackh went on to pursue his electronic-influenced project Burzum while in prison; meanwhile, Euronymous' parents requested that his bass tracks be erased from Mayhem's 1994 album, De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas, (which featured session vocalist Attila Csihar). Still, thanks to growing worldwide interest in Norwegian death metal, Mayhem product has continued to appear on the shelves into the next century. Hellhammer also put together a new Mayhem lineup, which has toured sporadically. During one such tour in 2003, a concert-goer in Norway received a fractured skull as a sheep head flew from the stage while band member Blasphemer was cutting the head away from the torso


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Is anyone else as confused as I am?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Every website has the same story..


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*Lets not forget about the poor church's they burned*


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> LOL, I'm not trying to keep arguing with you but how exactly did pilgrims taking over native americans land lead to a country obsessed with fashion, material items, celebrities, and clubs?


??? I haven't mention fashion, or clubs. Just how there's a difference from committing a crime and being convicted of one.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wait if they are Satanists and all **** go to hell, then why would they kill them? :dunno:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*This is the brain eater*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Wait if they are Satanists and all **** go to hell, then why would they kill them? :dunno:


*So they could have someone to torture BTW emperor will throw a gig here in LA soon Ill ask them*



*________666666666666666_________ 
______66666_________66666______ 
____666_6_____________6__666 
___666__666_________666___666__ 
_666_____6666_____6666____666_ 
666_______6__66666__66______666 
66________66_66666__6________66 
66________666____6666________66 
66______6666______66666______66 
66____66___66_____66____66___66 
66_6666666666666666666666666_66 
666_________66___6___________66 
_666_________6__66_________666_ 
__666________6666_________666__ 
____666_______666_______666____ 
______66666____6_____6666______ 
_________6666666666666_________*​


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> ??? I haven't mention fashion, or clubs. Just how there's a difference from committing a crime and being convicted of one.


 Exactly why I'm not trying to keep arguing lol. I entered the debate too late and while I was reading through your guys posts I was gettin into it and I couldn't hold myself back from responding to how you used such an ancient event to try and say his 'facts' (if that's what they truly were, idk for sure) were wrong. Wasn't trying to talk down to you or nothing but I thought it was funny how you brought that up I wanted to know why you chose to do that.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

The 23 Enigma said:


> I didn't hear any during the fight, but I think racism is disgusting.


I agree, i don't even understand why people think that way.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe all athletes should be respected during their performance regardless of their biological makeup, psychology and philosophical views. They are there to compete, man, everyone else just needs to sit down, shut up and watch. I mean, cheering is alright, but jeering is disrespectful. I believe any real MMA fan would agree with me. This isn't the freaking WWE.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Alula said:


> I believe all athletes should be respected during their performance regardless of their biological makeup, psychology and philosophical views. They are there to compete, man, everyone else just needs to sit down, shut up and watch. I mean, cheering is alright, but jeering is disrespectful. I believe any real MMA fan would agree with me. This isn't the freaking WWE.


I agree although i do hate and disrespect a few but a very limited amount of fighters i haven't and never will boo them.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> thats why mma should only be in las vegas, or los angeles, or the east coast
> 
> stay away from midstates


If they were to come anywhere in the midwest it should be back to houston


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Alula said:


> I believe all athletes should be respected during their performance regardless of their biological makeup, psychology and philosophical views. They are there to compete, man, everyone else just needs to sit down, shut up and watch. I mean, cheering is alright, but jeering is disrespectful. I believe any real MMA fan would agree with me. This isn't the freaking WWE.


I tend to disagree with that sentiment. If fans buy their tickets, and get treated to a couple of out of shape guys getting into a hug-fest 2 minutes into the fight, I think they have every right to boo through the entire match. Hell, if they want to boo the guys who's fighting their favorite fighter, let them. Booing takes place in every other major sport, it's not just a "WWE" thing. It's the fans, who pay their way into these events, that allow fighters to earn more money. If they feel the need to boo and jeer at the ones they're not rooting for, let them.

HOWEVER, that doesn't mean use racial slurs or personal attacks. Keep it on a non-personal level as a member of the audience.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *This is the brain eater*


HELL YAH BROTHER


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

the real hitman said:


> HELL YAH BROTHER


*YUMMY*raise01:  :thumbsup:




*________666666666666666_________ 
______66666_________66666______ 
____666_6_____________6__666 
___666__666_________666___666__ 
_666_____6666_____6666____666_ 
666_______6__66666__66______666 
66________66_66666__6________66 
66________666____6666________66 
66______6666______66666______66 
66____66___66_____66____66___66 
66_6666666666666666666666666_66 
666_________66___6___________66 
_666_________6__66_________666_ 
__666________6666_________666__ 
____666_______666_______666____ 
______66666____6_____6666______ 
_________6666666666666_________*​


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> I tend to disagree with that sentiment. If fans buy their tickets, and get treated to a couple of out of shape guys getting into a hug-fest 2 minutes into the fight, I think they have every right to boo through the entire match. Hell, if they want to boo the guys who's fighting their favorite fighter, let them. Booing takes place in every other major sport, it's not just a "WWE" thing. It's the fans, who pay their way into these events, that allow fighters to earn more money. If they feel the need to boo and jeer at the ones they're not rooting for, let them.
> 
> HOWEVER, that doesn't mean use racial slurs or personal attacks. Keep it on a non-personal level as a member of the audience.


Why boo? id love to see people that boo get in there and fight the person they boo...98% of people in the world wouldn't win.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Its so damn funny that the guy who started this thread has one post but 2,000+ points because of the amount of replies. Just thought that would be funny to share.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

That's not the point though. By booing, it shows that you care one way or the other. If there's a matchup between a huge fan favorite and one that isn't known or liked...how strange and awkward would that be if they announce the one to a huge standing ovation and then the other comes out to dead silence. I've never been to an MMA event but I've been to MLB, NFL and NBA games and booed the opposing team. I know for damn sure that anyone on that team would beat my ass in their respective sports but that doesn't change the fact that I don't want to see them come out victorious.

If these fighters are going to cry themselves to sleep at night because fans are booing them, they need to choose a line of work out of the public eye. If a fan is going to go to an event and cheer everything regardless of what happens, I question whether or not you go there to support your favorite fighters/team or just go there because it's the thing to do. Again, as long as it's kept to booing and doesn't involve insults or slurs, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> That's not the point though. By booing, it shows that you care one way or the other. If there's a matchup between a huge fan favorite and one that isn't known or liked...how strange and awkward would that be if they announce the one to a huge standing ovation and then the other comes out to dead silence. I've never been to an MMA event but I've been to MLB, NFL and NBA games and booed the opposing team. I know for damn sure that anyone on that team would beat my ass in their respective sports but that doesn't change the fact that I don't want to see them come out victorious.
> 
> If these fighters are going to cry themselves to sleep at night because fans are booing them, they need to choose a line of work out of the public eye. If a fan is going to go to an event and cheer everything regardless of what happens, I question whether or not you go there to support your favorite fighters/team or just go there because it's the thing to do. Again, as long as it's kept to booing and doesn't involve insults or slurs, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it so far as I'm concerned.


Go join a amateur MMA organization and see if you can make it to the UFC and beat the fighters you boo..chances of that happening? very limited so shut up and show respect because they are doing something you and many other people wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> I tend to disagree with that sentiment. If fans buy their tickets, and get treated to a couple of out of shape guys getting into a hug-fest 2 minutes into the fight, I think they have every right to boo through the entire match. Hell, if they want to boo the guys who's fighting their favorite fighter, let them. Booing takes place in every other major sport, it's not just a "WWE" thing. It's the fans, who pay their way into these events, that allow fighters to earn more money. If they feel the need to boo and jeer at the ones they're not rooting for, let them.
> 
> HOWEVER, that doesn't mean use racial slurs or personal attacks. Keep it on a non-personal level as a member of the audience.


Disagree all you want. This is a sport and thus requires strategy, not simply brawn. These are athletes, not entertainers. If you think you're wasting your money, then don't pay for it, the sport doesn't need those types of fans. 

I'm quite aware of the jeering that goes on in other sports. I'm also a hockey and football (you know the one you play with your FEET) fan. People in general should follow the golden rule or as the old saying goes "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all".


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Judokas said:


> Go join a amateur MMA organization and see if you can make it to the UFC and beat the fighters you boo..chances of that happening? very limited so shut up and show respect because they are doing something you and many other people wouldn't be able to.


Are you dense? I don't give a damn if I can beat them or not. I know full well I can't. They're professionals. You're blatantly ignoring every point I make and going back to this ridiculous and irrelevant fact. They're not paying to come watch me work, I'm paying to come watch them. If they don't want to hear boos, go fight in a backyard for little to no money. Obviously, they have my respect because I'm not going to drop a bunch of money to watch a bunch of nobodies. That doesn't mean I'm not going to vocalize and express myself while I'm there. Remember, they may be fighting because they like it, but they're also fighting for my and every other fan's money. If I wanted to buy a ticket and go in there screaming non-stop "I could kick all your asses" that's my perogative.

Booing is a part of every sport, real or fake. Most people that boo can't beat whomever they're booing. Oh well. It's part of a sport. The UFC and MMA is a sport, and it has strived to earn that title. Now, you and others who have a problem with this are trying to take fan reaction out of a sport. Come on, that's absurd.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Alula said:


> Disagree all you want. This is a sport and thus requires strategy, not simply brawn. These are athletes, not entertainers. If you think you're wasting your money, then don't pay for it, the sport doesn't need those types of fans.
> 
> I'm quite aware of the jeering that goes on in other sports. I'm also a hockey and football (you know the one you play with your FEET) fan. People in general should follow the golden rule or as the old saying goes "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all".



They are athletes AND entertainers. Anyone/anything that people pay to go watch is someone who is providing entertainment.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> Are you dense? I don't give a damn if I can beat them or not. I know full well I can't. They're professionals. You're blatantly ignoring every point I make and going back to this ridiculous and irrelevant fact. They're not paying to come watch me work, I'm paying to come watch them. If they don't want to hear boos, go fight in a backyard for little to no money. Obviously, they have my respect because I'm not going to drop a bunch of money to watch a bunch of nobodies. That doesn't mean I'm not going to vocalize and express myself while I'm there. Remember, they may be fighting because they like it, but they're also fighting for my and every other fan's money. If I wanted to buy a ticket and go in there screaming non-stop "I could kick all your asses" that's my perogative.
> 
> Booing is a part of every sport, real or fake. Most people that boo can't beat whomever they're booing. Oh well. It's part of a sport. The UFC and MMA is a sport, and it has strived to earn that title. Now, you and others who have a problem with this are trying to take fan reaction out of a sport. Come on, that's absurd.


Like you said they are professionals and you are not...they deserve respect and you are part of the people that give disrespect them.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Chuck Liddell was wearing a swastika when I saw him in a photograph so just might be the fans he attracts.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Judokas said:


> Like you said they are professionals and you are not...they deserve respect and you are part of the people that give disrespect them.


Booing when someone is introduced is not disrespectful. These guys have to know that we're not in elementary school anymore. You don't have to invite everybody to the birthday party even though you don't like them all the same. They know fans are going to have preferences as to who they want to win. So long as you don't boo them after they win a fair decision or attack them personally, there is no disrespect in making known who you want to win.

Would it be less disrespectful if when the opponent of your personal favorite comes out, rather than boo him, you yell out "I'm not rooting for you to win!". Booing them delivers that same message much more effectively.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Chuck Liddell was wearing a swastika when I saw him in a photograph so just might be the fans he attracts.


And personally, I'm not a Liddell fan. Had I been at the fight, I would've rooted for Jackson and booed Liddell as he was being introduced. Not that I'm a huge Rampage fan either, I just really really really am not a fan of the Iceman as is evidenced in my other posts on the subject.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> Booing when someone is introduced is not disrespectful. These guys have to know that we're not in elementary school anymore. You don't have to invite everybody to the birthday party even though you don't like them all the same. They know fans are going to have preferences as to who they want to win. So long as you don't boo them after they win a fair decision or attack them personally, there is no disrespect in making known who you want to win.
> 
> Would it be less disrespectful if when the opponent of your personal favorite comes out, rather than boo him, you yell out "I'm not rooting for you to win!". Booing them delivers that same message much more effectively.


This arguement is pointless we both have different views and won't sway each other.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Judokas said:


> This arguement is pointless we both have different views and won't sway each other.


I agree to disagree


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> They are athletes AND entertainers. Anyone/anything that people pay to go watch is someone who is providing entertainment.


You may find what they do entertaining, but they are not there to entertain you. They are not there to cater to you and your needs, they are there to compete.

People pay to go on safaris and watch animals go about their business, are those animals now considered entertainers?


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Alula said:


> You may find what they do entertaining, but they are not there to entertain you. They are not there to cater to you and your needs, they are there to compete.
> 
> People pay to go on safaris and watch animals go about their business, are those animals now considered entertainers?


Those animals don't choose to put themselves in front of crowds of people though do they? Are you meaning to tell me that these athlete-entertainers are not intending to go fight in front of a crowd of paying people?


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> Booing when someone is introduced is not disrespectful.


That statement alone clarifies what type of fan you are.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Alula said:


> That statement alone clarifies what type of fan you are.


Indeed it does, I'm a fan, not an observer.

Here's the Wikipedia definition of a fan...go down to section 4:7, the definition of a sports fan and you'll see this Fan (person) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia said:


> At a stadium or arena, sports fans will voice their pleasure with a particular play, player, or team by cheering, which consists of clapping, fist-pumping, or shouting positive exclamations toward the field of play and ultimately, the favorable object. Likewise, displeasure toward a particular play, player, or team is met by fans with jeers, which consist of booing


So yeah...that does describe what kind of fan I am


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

MEAT said:


> I was at UFC 71 and it was unbelievable how many red neck pieces of shit were hollering racial slurs during the Rampage Liddell fight. I dont know if it could be heard on the broadcast but it wasn't just a handful of people it was like half the crowd.
> 
> I dont know why I was surprised. You see it on sites like this and Sherdog all the time. Dumbass bigots who dont want to see anyone win who isn't some pearly toothed hick farm boy from buttf*** nowhere U.S.A.
> 
> Sickening.


For one thing being ******* has nothing to do with it and for two I'm pretty sure you're making most of that crap up anyways. I seriously doubt there was many people at all saying racist crap and this thread was made to see how many people would respond. Probably just trolling... I'm a ******* and don't say racist shit but get pissed off when stupid fuckers think people say it becasue they're *******. I would definitely rather be a ******* than be a fucken Yankee or live on the East or West with all those weirdos... A lot of people replying on this thread are very IGNORANT...


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> I tend to disagree with that sentiment. If fans buy their tickets, and get treated to a couple of out of shape guys getting into a hug-fest 2 minutes into the fight, I think they have every right to boo through the entire match. Hell, if they want to boo the guys who's fighting their favorite fighter, let them. Booing takes place in every other major sport, it's not just a "WWE" thing. It's the fans, who pay their way into these events, that allow fighters to earn more money. If they feel the need to boo and jeer at the ones they're not rooting for, let them.


This is typical of the childish, selfish fan who doesnt understand the sport. Its not because you paid $200+ dollars that the fighters should force themselves to entertain you??? What a load of shit man!!! If you're an intelligent fan, and you understand the sport, you should know that stalling and a slow paced fight is a possibility. The problem happens when idiots pay the money because they think MMA is a bunch of brutes who like to punch until someone passes out.

Why the hell should an athlete who took 2,3, or 4 months of preparation, and has a game plan set out, change it because people paid money to see blood? or a vicious beating? or an all out brawl?

This is so ignorant on your part, or on anyones part who claims that 'someone who paid good money should be allowed to 'boo' - **** that man!

Some people see MMA as a form of entertainment FIRST - 
and a sport SECOND. Those are the people who allow themselves to boo.

Some, like myself, see it as a sport FIRST between two dudes who are willing to duke it out in front of millions, and SECONDLY as a form of entertainment... I feel priviledged that they allow me to watch. These are ATHLETES!!! NOT ENTERTAINERS!!!

GO WATCH A ******* PLAY AT THE THEATER IF YOU WANT TO BOO!! AND TAKE YOUR FRATBOY MENTALITY WITH YOU


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> WTF does that have to do with what I was saying? They dont do it cuz 50 cent sings about it. 50 cent sings about it cuz they do it?
> 
> follow me?


no 50 cent raps about it because these are thing he claims to have done listen to his lyrics dumbass do you follow me


----------



## polarbear (May 16, 2007)

So, what do you think will happen the first time an African-American wins Daytona? TOTAL ******* CHAOS!!!

The thing to remember, here, is that this sport is very young, and this is an immature country. Shit, it took baseball 70 years to come around. People see it as a ******* bloodsport now, but that will fade with time, and with extended ESPN coverage.


----------



## BlindManSeesAll (Jun 3, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Buddy you need to STFU with this ok, that was in the past why do you have to bring that crap up???? everything is cool and your just trying to start sh*t up.*


Really? It's funny that you say that, when we got a guy called craig*88* posting in this thread. his age is 20, so 88 has nothing to do with his birth year. It's a hate number symbol, in this same thread he gets saluted with 14/88. It's ridiculous. Racial bias is for the feeble-minded. 

I know you and many other people have likely stopped reading now, or won't take what I say to heart, since let's face it, the main thing that stands in the way of most people from true change is their own ego. That they're always right, and if someone calls them out on their opinions, they'll back those opinions no matter how illogical they are. It's unfortunate, but true. I'm going to say what I have to say anyway, to those who will take what I say and realize that I speak justly, with righteousness. My words don't back a belief that will benefit me, my words aren't tainted with hate for any another group of people, these words are only filled with the best intentions for humanity. The only thing I detest is the system in place, that rewards the greedy among humanity. Those who would value money over their fellow man are the one's who rule this world. This system in place is flawed and creates many of the problems in society. If our goal is peace, we'll have to change. We need change at the top to fix the problems at the bottom. Now I will give you my message on race. If you don't agree with me, ask yourself why. Don't hold your views too highly, make sure you're always able to critique yourself and your own opinions, and are able to make the changes to your opinion that are necessary to become a better person.

The correct stance on race is to not care about it. That means not caring about your own race, too. Don't look at other people and say "well they're racist, I can be racist too". That's just flawed logic. Don't look to what another community is doing to justify your own racial prejudice. Start the road to peace with your own actions. There is no logical reason to care about race since we're all the same species. We don't choose the circumstances of our birth, we don't choose Gender, Nationality, or Race. Why would any intelligent person hate/like someone else for these things? There was no choice in the matter. it's ignorance, it can be cured. I'm guessing most of these racist people aren't approached with these facts, with these questions. they likely never occur to the person. If we can properly teach that there truly is no difference between people, that we're all born equal, I think we'd be able to go a long way in getting rid of racism.

Because that's the problem with society: we're teached to care about "our own". starts with our families, then for some the idea of "our own" extends out to their race, and then to a very small portion, it extends out to all of humanity. Unfortunately, that very small portion is the only portion that isn't being manipulated. The greedy "leaders" of society have gotten most of the world to go along with the idea that providing for "your own" is more important than providing for humanity. that buying luxuries for "your own" is somehow more rewarding than being able to provide necessities to the needy of humanity. That, my friends, is the main reason why there is so much violence and hate in this world. It desenitizies people to the suffering of people who aren't like them. Poor people in Africa, who cares? They aren't American, they aren't white, no reason to care. Pedophile kidnaps a child to ****. who cares? pedophile doesn't care, not his child. doesn't have to worry about that child. he's satisfying "his own" desire, throwing out the feelings of the parents who have lost their child. He's numb to the suffering that he inflicts on the child, he doesn't feel it. He shouldn't have to care, after all, that's the message that society dictates. care about "your own".

We need change. as I said before, it starts at the top. The filthy rich business owners need to be chopped down to size. We need david to slay these goliaths. These people who exploit the poor. They don't care about us. We need to make them care. We can stop them, this is a democracy, They don't get the power they crave without us. We can stop spending on things we don't need, we can see past political parties and vote for the person who WILL make a difference if they're in office. instead of voting for someone who will benefit you or agrees with you on trivial issues like religion(seriously, Bush ran on a campaign of God to win the last election. Separation of church/state is a thing of the past.), vote for someone because their vision for the future is the best for the world. If that type of person doesn't exist then we need to create one. We need to make sure that they know we won't stand for their actions any more, that we want change. Someone will rise to bring us that change, and since we are the one's with the votes, we are the one's who will ultimately bring about the change that the world needs.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> This is typical of the childish, selfish fan who doesnt understand the sport. Its not because you paid $200+ dollars that the fighters should force themselves to entertain you??? What a load of shit man!!! If you're an intelligent fan, and you understand the sport, you should know that stalling and a slow paced fight is a possibility. The problem happens when idiots pay the money because they think MMA is a bunch of brutes who like to punch until someone passes out.
> 
> Why the hell should an athlete who took 2,3, or 4 months of preparation, and has a game plan set out, change it because people paid money to see blood? or a vicious beating? or an all out brawl?
> 
> ...


Nice random chime in, at the middle of a discussion. You might want to go take a look at the link I provided which gives the definition of a sports fan. I, I am a sports fan. You can choose to call yourself whatever you will, I tend to call people like you spectators.


----------



## MEAT (May 27, 2007)

I'm not going to bother quoting all of the ignorant and backwards responses posted in this thread. I guess a lot of you couldn't care less if you're associated with something as repugnant as racism. Apparently you live in a world where calling someone a "******" is perfectly acceptable because some lame rapper calls Caucasians "crackers" in some some shitty hip hop song. Fortunately you live in a place where being a cliche imbecilic bigot is your god given right, having honour and character and using you head for something more than a Coors Lite receptacle is something none of us can force you to do. And if being anti-racist equates to being a _liberal_ so be it...but I have a feeling there are a lot of conservatives who might want to have a word with you.

I hear there's a big sale on white sheets at Wall Mart...why dont you losers hop in your pick up trucks and go stock up. Let the real men have an intelligent conversation on this site for a change.


----------



## MEAT (May 27, 2007)

You know what down4thecount, I guess I'm just as guilty...I despise filthy white trash GerogeDubya loving pieces of shit so in a way I'm a bigot too. In fact if I had my way they would have their greasy little nutsacks cut off and their stinking welfare baby producing uterus's sewn shut so they wouldn't be able to keep reproducing the kind of fetal alcohol syndrome f**kheads I saw at UFC 71 and like we're all seeing post here.

And you people wonder why your country is a shithole and why the rest of the world thinks you're a colossal joke _*shakes head*_ you're just a bunch of backwards, ignorant, apathetic sheep.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

thats terrible...

i can see it too, theres allot of scum ******** around


i think anyone whos ays something like thats should be thrown out immediately, that shit shoudlent be tolerated


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been through the ENTIRE thread and only got one thing out of it: IMPALED 666's posts annoy the hell out of me. Satan's a *****.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> I've been through the ENTIRE thread and only got one thing out of it: IMPALED 666's posts annoy the hell out of me. Satan's a *****.


*since when do monkeys talk???*


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Once again being convicted? Yes. Committing? NO. I think all the white people who expanded west and stole the land of the Native Americans are criminals and should have been put it jail. Im sure you see it differently. You see those atrocities such as the trail of tears was not considered crimes but anybody with a brain should know otherwise. Also Costa Nostra was/is huge in the U.S but many of the crimes when unreported. If you live in a Big city(NY, LA, CHI, Boston, etc) then you can thank the Italian, Russian, Jewish, and Irish Mafia for your high coast of living(partially) due to extortion.
> 
> Example(a small one). All the known Hollywood stars coke fien yet never been to jail for the use of coke. Or how about the harsher penalties for using crack oppose to cocaine?


You think all the original white people should have been put in jail? lol

What's your ancestry? Let me know and I'll dig up some things to justify them being put in jail.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

The ones who invaded the Americas, yep i sure do. Point was there's a *difference from committing a crime and being convicted.*

------
Back on topic: 

Rampage would have heard the same slurs if he was the most quiet and humble man in the world. So im not buying the whole "he wear grills, chains, and speak ebonics" crap.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> ------
> Back on topic:
> 
> Rampage would have heard the same slurs if he was the most quiet and humble man in the world. So im not buying the whole "he wear grills, chains, and speak ebonics" crap.


 Yes, he does in fact wear a grill, a big chain, and he does speak in ebonics. :confused02:

Did people shout that word at Melvin when he fought? How about Anderson Silva? Rashad Evans? Or Din Thomas?

Anybody ever hear Diego get called a ****?

Anyone here Mishima getting called a ***** during his fight?

2 + 2 = 4 man

Most people aren't ignorant enough anymore to hate someone solely based on their skin color. Especially half the audience in VEGAS. They called him a ****** because they were unfamiliar with who he was, they were rooting against him, they were drunk, and believe it or not a lot of people especially MMA fans aren't too into the whole "ghetto gangsta" bullshit that most "*******" portray themselves as.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Truuuax said:


> *Well if you look at the fans of UFC, 90% of them are 15-25 white males. You're gonna get a stupid one here and there that is going to chant racial slurs and stuff, just because thats how he was raised.
> 
> Personally, Rampage has everything to be the next big household name in MMA. He's got good mic skills, good name, good gimmick & style and he is just amazing on his feet and on the ground.*


So basically you're sayin he belongs in the WWE! lol "Good gimmick,good mic skills and a good name!"


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> The ones who invaded the Americas, yep i sure do. Point was there's a *difference from committing a crime and being convicted.*
> 
> ------
> Back on topic:
> ...



Take another look ehehehehhe lol ur right his post dosnet make sense


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yes, he does in fact wear a grill, a big chain, and he does speak in ebonics. :confused02:
> 
> Did people shout that word at Melvin when he fought? How about Anderson Silva? Rashad Evans? Or Din Thomas?
> 
> ...


You see the difference between being Black or Whites is more than skin color. I wouldn't be surprised if all those fighters heard the same thing rampage did. Was Hank Arron(HR King) a ebonics speaker, grill wearing product of hip hop? Nope, yet he still received death threats. You make it seem as if Black people was never called ******* until hip hop, or as if only "hip hop" black people are called *******. Who you trying to fool?

Those same fans who are drunk in public are the same people crying about a mans image? I don't care what they like or what kind of "*******" they approve of. These are the same people who hate "ghetto gangsta *******" yet will talk about the sopranos, and pump tons of money into gangster built Vegas.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> no 50 cent raps about it because these are thing he claims to have done listen to his lyrics dumbass do you follow me


what the **** man why are you making my whole argument for me :confused02: haha

Yeah black people commit crimes, the black people that get famous through rap sing about the crimes that they and their race have committed. 

The rap doesnt cause the crime. The crime is the reason that crime is sung about in rap. This is simple.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

DangerMouse666 said:


> You get that anywhere,there are racist & bigots prob. in your neighborhood. Got learn to ignore it. It's not just in MMA. If you think it is I guess don't be fan.:dunno:


I never heard anything like this about Pride. I also never heard people boo fighters in Pride...


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Don't be ashamed of being an MMA fan... just an american!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> Don't be ashamed of being an MMA fan... just an american!


Not even funny. Dick...


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

scepticILL said:


> I never heard anything like this about Pride. I also never heard people boo fighters in Pride...


how do we even know someone said anythig to rampage no one has posted any proof of it. and if they did scream racial slurs in pride how would we know does anyone here understand japanese. this thread is getting ridiculous no one is gonna change what they think we need to get over it and move on.

wpww


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i was at a bar in the middle of nowhere where my girlfriends parents live and at the bar that was filled with hicks it was all the same bullshit "i came to wactch liddell beat up a black man" etc..

i left very happy knowing rampage was gonna win.. and did


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> The ones who invaded the Americas, yep i sure do. Point was there's a *difference from committing a crime and being convicted.*



Hey I just think you have double standards, thats all. If you apply todays laws and values to pretty much any people in history you could make a case for putting them in jail. So you could single out one group to apply your standard, but if you don't apply that standard to other historical peoples.. You know where I am going.

So you've convinced yourself that black people actually don't commit more crime per capita? It's just the man that's inflating the figures?

You seem to be pretty biased, but what do I know.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> how do we even know someone said anythig to rampage no one has posted any proof of it. and if they did scream racial slurs in pride how would we know does anyone here understand japanese. this thread is getting ridiculous no one is gonna change what they think we need to get over it and move on.
> 
> wpww


Dude, go look at some fighter interviews. People don't even make noise during the fights. Everyone respects their fighters. The fact that they boo fighters in the ufc is enough... If the fighters get booed, then there's no doubt racial slants get thrown around too.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> Don't be ashamed of being an MMA fan... just an american!



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


sike


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

IDL said:


> Hey I just think you have double standards, thats all. If you apply todays laws and values to pretty much any people in history you could make a case for putting them in jail. So you could single out one group to apply your standard, but if you don't apply that standard to other historical peoples.. You know where I am going.
> 
> So you've convinced yourself that black people actually don't commit more crime per capita? It's just the man that's inflating the figures?
> 
> You seem to be pretty biased, but what do I know.


Of course ya lot of people from the past would be arrested in today times, but the point was committing crimes vs being convicted. 

Yes I think more white people commit crimes in numbers than any other racial/ethic group in america. Whites make up 65-70% of a 300,000,000 population. I think it's asinine to think by the numbers alone it would be otherwise. Are white people morally superior to everybody else? No. So why statistic show more black and latin people commit crimes? Now if it's a issue on percentage then that can be debated(poverty, culture, education etc all factor into that). Im also sure if the law enforcement demographic changed dramatically you would see a dramatic change in statistics.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

crowd in UFC 71 doesnt represent all of the MMA fans..
its not even a great percentage of all the MMA fans..


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> You see the difference between being Black or Whites is more than skin color. I wouldn't be surprised if all those fighters heard the same thing rampage did. Was Hank Arron(HR King) a ebonics speaker, grill wearing product of hip hop? Nope, yet he still received death threats. You make it seem as if Black people was never called ******* until hip hop, or as if only "hip hop" black people are called *******. Who you trying to fool?
> 
> Those same fans who are drunk in public are the same people crying about a mans image? I don't care what they like or what kind of "*******" they approve of. These are the same people who hate "ghetto gangsta *******" yet will talk about the sopranos, and pump tons of money into gangster built Vegas.


Hey man, this is 2007, not 1957. It's a different world now. I'm not condoning what the people did, if they did in fact do it. All I'm saying is the defintion of the word ****** is not just "An african american" anymore. Ask anyone to define the word in their own words and I bet 8/10 people will say "A person who portrays themself a certain way, regardless of race". Or "A term for an african american who portrays himself a certain way." Some people only use the word to talk about blacks who act like retarded thug wannabes, but most people also use the word for any other race. As long as they act like a ******, they will get called a ******. If you act stupid, expect to be called stupid. If you act like what prolly 90% of the country considers to be a "******", then expect to be called one. It's not like people like this were born this way, they choose on their own free will to act a certain way. 

I don't know who YOU are trying to fool but I'm pretty sure it's bullshit that half the crowd was shouting ****** solely because his skin is black and they are all '****** hatin racist hillbillies'. The fact is if you don't know who Rampage is, you would think he was some ghetto *****. And I know it may be hard to believe, but there's a lot of people who dislike people who act like Rampage. And there's nothing wrong with that. It's not racist. It's just an opinion. Just because YOU don't mind "*******", doesn't mean everyone else in the world has to think the same way. It's just an opinion and everyone has their own opinions. 

Personally, I find the "****** image" pretty annoying. But I do like Rampage. I'm sure most of the people who were shouting the n word will eventually grow to like him too once they see it is sort of an act and he is a funny guy.

Read this: Urban Dictionary: ******


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

:sarcastic07: haven't we beat this thread into the dirt yet?


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Craig88 said:



> I think allot of it has to due with the way he acts. He doesn't show much respect and acts like a idiot. I don't think you'll hear people screaming racial slurs at anderson silva because he is very humble and is one of the most respectful fighters in my opinion.


i hate people who post stupid comments like this.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

*MMA Fan*

You should not be ashamed to be an MMA fan. You should be ashamed of uneducated fans. That's what I hate.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

scepticILL said:


> Dude, go look at some fighter interviews. People don't even make noise during the fights. Everyone respects their fighters. The fact that they boo fighters in the ufc is enough... If the fighters get booed, then there's no doubt racial slants get thrown around too.


I've looked at some interviews but couldn't find anything about racial slurs being said. I don't like when fans boo the fighter either i find that most boo when the fight goes to the ground and the people that boo realy don't know anything about jiu jitsu all they want to see is people kick the crap out of each other. I like seeing that as well but real mma fans also love seeing some great jiu jitsu.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Of course ya lot of people from the past would be arrested in today times, but the point was committing crimes vs being convicted.
> 
> Yes I think more white people commit crimes in numbers than any other racial/ethic group in america. Whites make up 65-70% of a 300,000,000 population. I think it's asinine to think by the numbers alone it would be otherwise. Are white people morally superior to everybody else? No. So why statistic show more black and latin people commit crimes? Now if it's a issue on percentage then that can be debated(poverty, culture, education etc all factor into that). Im also sure if the law enforcement demographic changed dramatically you would see a dramatic change in statistics.



Holy shit dude every single person who's argued against you has made it clear theyre talking about _percentages_. The raw numbers thing is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Hey man, this is 2007, not 1957. It's a different world now. I'm not condoning what the people did, if they did in fact do it. All I'm saying is the defintion of the word ****** is not just "An african american" anymore. Ask anyone to define the word in their own words and I bet 8/10 people will say "A person who portrays themself a certain way, regardless of race". Or "A term for an african american who portrays himself a certain way." Some people only use the word to talk about blacks who act like retarded thug wannabes, but most people also use the word for any other race. As long as they act like a ******, they will get called a ******. If you act stupid, expect to be called stupid. If you act like what prolly 90% of the country considers to be a "******", then expect to be called one. It's not like people like this were born this way, they choose on their own free will to act a certain way.
> 
> I don't know who YOU are trying to fool but I'm pretty sure it's bullshit that half the crowd was shouting ****** solely because his skin is black and they are all '****** hatin racist hillbillies'. The fact is if you don't know who Rampage is, you would think he was some ghetto *****. And I know it may be hard to believe, but there's a lot of people who dislike people who act like Rampage. And there's nothing wrong with that. It's not racist. It's just an opinion. Just because YOU don't mind "*******", doesn't mean everyone else in the world has to think the same way. It's just an opinion and everyone has their own opinions.
> 
> ...


Ok it seem you can read and comprehend. 

Plus how do you know the definition of *****? Do you even know the origin of the word? I'll give you the chance to tell me, if you don't know then i won't even continue([email protected] ****** meaning thug culture when the word been used as a slur before "thug culture").

Why was Hank Arron called ******, Jordan(is he from the 50's also?), why in europe they throw bananas on the field at black(afrian,latin, west indian etc)? Boy you are so ignorant on the subject it's laughable. Do you expect to be taken serious reference urbandictionary.com?

Like I said, tell me the origin of the word ******/***** then i might continue a dialogue with you. Until then......

[email protected] telling me what *****/er mean.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Holy shit dude every single person who's argued against you has made it clear theyre talking about _percentages_. The raw numbers thing is completely irrelevant.


Then who care about percentages. If you're law biding citizen then you should care about the numbers. Plus the statistic/incarceration are based on numbers not the percentage per group.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Then who care about percentages. If you're law biding citizen then you should care about the numbers. Plus the statistic/incarceration are based on numbers not the percentage per group.


This makes no sense at all man.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, you think thats bad you should go to a NASCAR race in Charlotte NC. That SH1T is everywhere, but with every generation that passes it gets better. :thumb02:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Ok it seem you can read and comprehend.
> 
> Plus how do you know the definition of *****? Do you even know the origin of the word? I'll give you the chance to tell me, if you don't know then i won't even continue([email protected] ****** meaning thug culture when the word been used as a slur before "thug culture").
> 
> ...


I'm not using urbandictionary as some kind of reputable source or something. The point I was making is that on urbandictionary.com any user can make a s/n and enter a definition. What my point was is that all the people on their making all those hundreds of definitions are normal people like you and I doing it in their own words. And if you read a great deal of them you will see that most people nowadays consider the word to describe a group of people normally african americans who portray themselves a certain way. Read it for yourself the proof is right there, I don't give a shit what the technical definition is because 90% of the people don't believe that so obviously it's not a true definition. There are still some ignorant people who use the word to refer to ALL blacks regardless of how they act, but the vast majority only use it for people who act a certain way. Again I'm not condoning a bunch of people in the crowd calling a talented fighter like Rampage a ******, I'm just saying they didn't do it solely because his skin is black. I don't know why you can't just admit you're wrong, nobody agrees with you that they called him a ****** because he has black skin.

And even though anyone with a brain knows where the word actually came from originally, I'm not going to tell you, because you said if I don't tell you, you won't continue arguing (and making yourself look foolish).


----------



## BlindManSeesAll (Jun 3, 2007)

The reason why Blacks commit more crimes is because they feel they have to. Those at the bottom don't see a reason to follow laws that don't help them, and with blacks, there were once laws that actually hurt and enslaved them or their ancestors. A general distrust for the intentions of law enforcement isn't uncommon for a black person, combine that with the fact that blacks make up a good portion of the lower class, and suddenly you have statisitics which mislead people to certain conclusions.

Can't say I blame anyone who commits a crime out of desperation. Why shouldn't they commit the crime? They need to provide for their family one way or another, and remember caring about "your own" is the lesson society teaches. They'll rob, sell drugs, assault. Whatever needs to be done to provide for "their own". The pain of others means nothing. And law only actually matters if they get caught.

Most of These guys usually get smart enough to form/join Gangs, which are essentially street corporations. The only thing that separates the two is that one uses violence. They just want a piece of what the top has denied them, and until the top becomes less greedy the bottom is going to stay violent. No laws will ever hope to get rid of the problem. They can only punish the few that get caught.

Laws can make things worse in some cases. Laws are what help line the pockets of the gangs, you legalize drugs and all of a sudden the gangs lose billions. banning any drug is a detriment to society. The people who want to use abuse an illegal drug will find a way to abuse it. Those who are scared of the law will abuse something else. Alocohol, or legal drugs(xanax), for example. Like it or not, junkies will always exist, the only thing that is gained by banning drugs is more money for the gangs who sell them.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BlindManSeesAll said:


> The reason why Blacks commit more crimes is because they feel they have to.


*WTF how is this true, how could a race feel like that, were did you read this???*


----------



## BlindManSeesAll (Jun 3, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *WTF how is this true, how could a race feel like that, were did you read this???*


It's not the race, it is the poor among the race. There's a lot more for the poor to gain from committing crimes than there is for them to lose. It is the poor that feels they have to commit crime, especially the poor who are amongst a race that has been discriminated against for centuries. Who have had laws that have taken away their liberties instead of protecting them.

Laws are worthless anyway, if there isn't a reason for the people to not commit the crime other than their own well-being. Prison isn't much worse than some of the neighborhood's these poor people come from. There's a lot more for them to gain by committing the crimes than there is for them to lose. If you want change, you start the change at the top, since the top is the reason the bottom has so many problems.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

If ya'll didn't realize, the guy who started this post loves to go say stupid crap to get a rise out of people and usually has no clue of what he's talking about. This thread needs to be closed. Isn't MMA related anymore.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BlindManSeesAll said:


> It's not the race, it is the poor among the race. There's a lot more for the poor to gain from committing crimes than there is for them to lose. It is the poor that feels they have to commit crime, especially the poor who are amongst a race that has been discriminated against for centuries. Who have had laws that have taken away their liberties instead of protecting them.
> 
> Laws are worthless anyway, if there isn't a reason for the people to not commit the crime other than their own well-being. Prison isn't much worse than some of the neighborhood's these poor people come from. There's a lot more for them to gain by committing the crimes than there is for them to lose. If you want change, you start the change at the top, since the top is the reason the bottom has so many problems.


*Well their I agree*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

u really need help or therapy... Blacks people arent going anywhere... they are here to stay just like anyother race that wants freedom.... ur just gonna have to deal with it and feel sry for yourself .....

u really need Jesus...

Erase the Hate lol


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> *I've read the couple of posts that you've done on this thread.
> 
> I have to ask....How in the world did you become such a FLAMING wacko liberal???
> 
> ...


*OMG I cant believe what I just read but everybody has a right to have an opinion and I respect that.*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

despite wut ya want to believe lol America will always be a mixed country


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> *I've read the couple of posts that you've done on this thread.
> 
> I have to ask....How in the world did you become such a FLAMING wacko liberal???
> 
> ...


Amen to that brother the white race needs to wake up and realise whats happening to our people and our countries why is it that only the white countries are forced into being a multicultural society I'm sick of seeing white kids being tought we owe minorities something aand we should not be proud of being white. 14 words comrade. stormfront.org


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> Amen to that brother the white race needs to wake up and realise whats happening to our people and our countries why is it that only the white countries are forced into being a multicultural society I'm sick of seeing white kids being tought we owe minorities something aand we should not be proud of being white. 14 words comrade. stormfront.org


*Does the # 88 stand for what I think it stands for???*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes im sure it is wut u think

based on his responses


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> Amen to that brother the white race needs to wake up and realise whats happening to our people and our countries why is it that only the white countries are forced into being a multicultural society I'm sick of seeing white kids being tought we owe minorities something aand we should not be proud of being white. 14 words comrade. stormfront.org



Haha I'm not a ****** lover in the least dude, but y'all (craig88 and down4thecount) are just ******* stupid.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> 1) Do you have proof that half the crowd was actually sayign these things, or are you just taking the ignorant thead starters word for it?
> 
> 2) Do you have proof that the people using the word were using it solely based on the fact that Rampage's skin is black? Or would it make sense that maybe they called him it because he speaks in ebonics, wears a dog chain, and wears a mouthguard that looks like a grill? Because I'm pretty sure that if a white, or asian, or hispanic, came out wearing that and talking like that in front of a bunch of new fans, that they would get called: A ******, a chigger, and a ****, repsectively. That tells me that people don't neccessarily give a shit what the guys skin color is, but how he portrays himself.
> 
> ...


well put


----------



## MEAT (May 27, 2007)

FYI...

I completely made this up. I wasn't there and I didn't hear of any racial slurs which I'm sure would have been big news on every MMA forum.


I'm sorry.





There is no emoticon to accurately depict my shame...

so this will have to suffice :happy03:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

js9234 said:


> For one thing being ******* has nothing to do with it and for two I'm pretty sure you're making most of that crap up anyways. I seriously doubt there was many people at all saying racist crap and this thread was made to see how many people would respond. Probably just trolling... I'm a ******* and don't say racist shit but get pissed off when stupid fuckers think people say it becasue they're *******. I would definitely rather be a ******* than be a fucken Yankee or live on the East or West with all those weirdos... A lot of people replying on this thread are very IGNORANT...


Yep, what I figured. You're just a trolling douche. Mods, please ban this guy, he contributes nothing but lies to the site... By the way, neg repped by me. Like you care bcause I'm sure you have more than one name on here...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow down4thecount turned out to be a big douche haha 
o well whatever floats your boat man. What the **** does 14/88 got to do with Hitler anyway.

And I *TOLD* you all MEAT (the threadstarter) made this shit up. Don't doubt me. Great thread though very entertaining. :thumb02:


----------



## zyo (May 13, 2007)

I haven't read the entire thread, but I just read some of the posts here. I seriously hope that they were just being sarcastic, because this is the most blatantly racist thread I've ever walked into and the fact that no mod has stepped in by now, disgusts me.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> *I've read the couple of posts that you've done on this thread.
> 
> I have to ask....How in the world did you become such a FLAMING wacko liberal???
> 
> ...


Amerikaaaaa Amerikaaaaaaaaaaaaaa






huh? What I was just listening to Rammstein. 

True story


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'm not using urbandictionary as some kind of reputable source or something. The point I was making is that on urbandictionary.com any user can make a s/n and enter a definition. What my point was is that all the people on their making all those hundreds of definitions are normal people like you and I doing it in their own words. And if you read a great deal of them you will see that most people nowadays consider the word to describe a group of people normally african americans who portray themselves a certain way. Read it for yourself the proof is right there, I don't give a shit what the technical definition is because 90% of the people don't believe that so obviously it's not a true definition. There are still some ignorant people who use the word to refer to ALL blacks regardless of how they act, but the vast majority only use it for people who act a certain way. Again I'm not condoning a bunch of people in the crowd calling a talented fighter like Rampage a ******, I'm just saying they didn't do it solely because his skin is black. I don't know why you can't just admit you're wrong, nobody agrees with you that they called him a ****** because he has black skin.
> 
> And even though anyone with a brain knows where the word actually came from originally, I'm not going to tell you, because you said if I don't tell you, you won't continue arguing (and making yourself look foolish).


Ok i agree with you on urbandictionary.com being what people feel a word should mean, BUT that doesn't make the person correct. Also you never address people like Hank Arron, Anderson Silva, and Black NON "hip-hop" soccer players being called *******. I understand your point but im just saying that you're wrong. Is any white mobster/gangster called *******? Nope.


And I will take your refusal to answer my origin question(tho clever), as acknowledgement that you don't know.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*Is thread is awesome.*


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Does the # 88 stand for what I think it stands for???*


yes it does, people will say down for the count and myself are a bunch of racist scumbags but were not, all we are is 2 people who are proud of who we are and what our people have done for the world. Were both fed up with the double standard in todays world and sick of the government screwing us over and then giving handouts to people who don't belomg in our countries. were WHITE NATIONALISTS.:thumb02:


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Is thread is awesome.*


i agree. 

Everyone is a racist, no one admits to it though. A lot of jokes are tied to racism and racial stereotypes. 

The people yelling racial slurs at the fight were just ignorant drunks. They probably don't know the difference between chinese and latino. This makes anti-mma people seem right when they say the UFC's market is nothing but young "white" males.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> yes it does, people will say down for the count and myself are a bunch of racist scumbags but were not, all we are is 2 people who are proud of who we are and what our people have done for the world. Were both fed up with the double standard in todays world and sick of the government screwing us over and then giving handouts to people who don't belomg in our countries. were WHITE NATIONALISTS.:thumb02:


Get over yourself man. Statistics would say that white people are smarter than black people but somethin tells me youre an exception. With an asian person penis.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Get over yourself man. Statistics would say that white people are smarter than black people but somethin tells me youre an exception. With an asian person penis.


well that comment didn't offend me at all but you might have pissed of other members by saying there dumb because there black and have a small dick because there asian. I think you need to grow up a little or at least come up with something more clever than saying i have a small dick, thats as bad as saying my dad can beat up youre dad.:sarcastic03:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> well that comment didn't offend me at all but you might have pissed other members by saying *there* dumb because *there* black and have a small dick because *there* asian. I think you need to grow up a little or at least come up with something more clever than saying i have a small dick, thats as bad as saying my dad can beat up *youre* dad.:sarcastic03:


Hmmm proving my theory are we? :laugh: 

Last thing in the world Id try to do is offend _you_ haha.

Just saying that statistically black people fair poorer on IQ and SAT tests. But something tells me you didnt ace those tests either (even if they _are_ geared towards white people), because youre stupid. Maybe Im sick of white people who cant tell the difference between "there" and "their". I want all those dumbshit white people eradicated; I feel like stupid people who cant even understand the American language are a festering sore in our culture.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Hmmm proving my theory are we? :laugh:
> 
> Last thing in the world Id try to do is offend _you_ haha.
> 
> Just saying that statistically black people fair poorer on IQ and SAT tests. But something tells me you didnt ace those tests either (even if they _are_ geared towards white people), because youre stupid. Maybe Im sick of white people who cant tell the difference between "there" and "their". I want all those dumbshit white people eradicated; I feel like stupid people who cant even understand the American language are a festering sore in our culture.



*Oh god calm down.*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Oh god calm down.*


It was all sarcastic dude, just a comparison to these retards wanting all black people eradicated.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> It was all sarcastic dude, just a comparison to these retards wanting all black people eradicated.


*Well they have a right to state their opinion just let them.*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Ok i agree with you on urbandictionary.com being what people feel a word should mean, BUT that doesn't make the person correct. Also you never address people like Hank Arron, Anderson Silva, and Black NON "hip-hop" soccer players being called *******. I understand your point but im just saying that you're wrong. Is any white mobster/gangster called *******? Nope.
> 
> 
> And I will take your refusal to answer my origin question(tho clever), as acknowledgement that you don't know.


Those people are called ******* by ignorant racists, or because they are shouting it during the game because what better word to throw someone off their game than to use the most offensive word a black man would hear? 

Hank Aaron got called one because he played in 1957 where racism was rampant.

Anderson Silva has never been called a ****** as far as I or anyone else is aware of. (And now we know Rampage wasn't called one either).

Black NON "hip hop" soccer players get called it because soccer the most competitive sport in the world and because the fans also do other crazy shit other than yell ****** like throw beer bottles and riot. A soccer hooligan yelling the N word isn't too surprising considering the other things they do at games. They yell the word more than likely to cause distraction to the black player for whatever reason. It's not like a fan calls black guys on his favorite team *******. They do it to get in their head and make them lose. It's not that they are proclaiming their racism and trying to let everyone around them know that they are proud ******-haters. Get a clue man.

White gangster/mobsters. Not sure if you mean the white "ghetto" type gangstas, or the white Italian "godfather" type mobsters. I guarantee if they wear baggy clothes, big gold chains, big diamond stud earings, and talk in ebonics, they will be called a ******, or a ******. Do you understand yet?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well they have a right to state their opinion just let them.*


And I have a right to disagree loudly.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> WouldLuv2FightU said:
> 
> 
> > Wow down4thecount turned out to be a big douche haha
> ...


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Those people are called ******* by ignorant racists, or because they are shouting it during the game because what better word to throw someone off their game than to use the most offensive word a black man would hear?
> 
> Hank Aaron got called one because he played in 1957 where racism was rampant.
> 
> ...



*Yup I understand*


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> I feel like stupid people who cant even understand the American language are a festering sore in our culture.


I'm pretty sure theres no such thing as an american language we speak english not american.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> *
> Duz u see whats I be sayin' Dawg?*


*

Fo show my ***** :thumbsup:*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

down4thecount said:


> *If you feel like "stupid people who cant even understand the American language are a festering sore in our culture"*
> (By the way...it's can't, not cant)
> Then you must agree with craig88 and myself.
> Because it seems to me like the people in our society that have no grasp of the American language are the ***** who can't speak a word of english and the blacks who have to make up words like..."yo yo yo"..."dawg"..."phat"..."******" and MANY MANY more.
> ...


Haha well then send craig88 out of the country with the *****

I dont write apostrophes where theyre not necessary but Im fairly confident craig there has no clue what the difference between there and their and theyre is (until he looks it up right now maybe).

And wtf on callin me an ebonics guy. I dont use slang like that.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Craig88 said:


> I'm pretty sure theres no such thing as an american language we speak english not american.


Get out of here here dumbass I dont want you in my country


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Haha well then send craig88 out of the country with the *****
> 
> I dont write apostrophes where theyre not necessary but Im fairly confident craig there has no clue what the difference between there and their and theyre is (until he looks it up right now maybe).
> 
> And wtf on callin me an ebonics guy. I dont use slang like that.


*Yes you do I seen some of your post, you talk in ebonics dont lie.*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Yes you do I seen some of your post, you talk in ebonics dont lie.*


I have no idea how I end up fighting with you in every single thread I post in 666.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> I have no idea how I end up fighting with you in every single thread I post in 666.


*Well if you would stop talking shit maybe we wouldnt be fighting.*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well if you would stop talking shit maybe we wouldnt be fighting.*


I talk shit to the motherfuckers saying to send all nonwhite people out of the country. I'm not allowed to do that? Come on man


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Buddy you need to STFU with this ok, that was in the past why do you have to bring that crap up???? everything is cool and your just trying to start sh*t up.*


I'm not trying to start anything up. Hell, you're the one writing STFU in HUGE LETTERS BECAUSE YOU THINK IT MAKES WHAT YOU SAY MORE IMPORTANT!
All I'm saying is it's sad that people play that card, no matter what their race is. It's bull$shit, straight up. And if I was a professional athlete, I wouldn't even want fans like that.
Why are you being so sensitive about that comment I made, anyway? Afraid I'll hurt the feelings of the poor little white supremacists?
Feel free to neg rep me, if you want to be an @$$hole.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

vandalian said:


> I'm niot trying to start anything up. Hell, you're the one writing STFU in HUGE LETTERS BECSAUSE YOU THINK IT MAKES WHAT YOU SAY MORE IMPORTANT!
> All I'm saying is it's sad that people play that card, no matter what their race is. It's bull$shit, straight up. And if I was a professional athlete, I wouldn't even want fans like that.
> Why are you being so sesitive about that comment I made, anyway? Afraid I'll hurt the feelings of the poor little white supremacists?
> Feel free to neg rep me, if you want to be an @$$hole.


Hahaha yeah Impaled's got those white supremacists' backs


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> I talk shit to the motherfuckers saying to send all nonwhite people out of the country. I'm not allowed to do that? Come on man


*Im not saying that but your allways taking shit, just STFU already please.*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> I'm not trying to start anything up. Hell, you're the one writing STFU in HUGE LETTERS BECAUSE YOU THINK IT MAKES WHAT YOU SAY MORE IMPORTANT!
> All I'm saying is it's sad that people play that card, no matter what their race is. It's bull$shit, straight up. And if I was a professional athlete, I wouldn't even want fans like that.
> Why are you being so sensitive about that comment I made, anyway? Afraid I'll hurt the feelings of the poor little white supremacists?
> Feel free to neg rep me, if you want to be an @$$hole.


*Im not going to neg rep anyone, I understand what your saying.*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Hahaha yeah Impaled's got those white supremacists' backs


*You see their you go again with that bullshit when did I say I hade their backs????*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Im not saying that but your allways taking shit, just STFU already please.*


Dude this is a message board and there's a lot of people who talk more shit than I do. I just dont at all get why you'd jump on this thread and be all 'dude you do too talk in ebonics i remember this one post where you said yo'. Make your stance on the issue.

edit: this goes for your last post too


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Im not going to neg rep anyone, I understand what your saying.*


Cool. Rock on. :cool04:


----------



## MMA_Central (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Zed said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Not in a thread like this haha


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Cool. Rock on. :cool04:


 *LETS SMOKE SOME METH*

*_____________}}}_________ 
____________{{{{{{________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO_________ 
__________OOOOOOO______}__ 
__________OOOOOOO_____{{__ 
__________OOOOOOO_____(..) 
__________OOOOOOO_____%___ 
__________OOOOOOO____%____ 
__________OOOOOOO___%_____ 
________OOOOOOOOOO%_______ 
_______OOOOOOOOOOOO_______ 
______OOOOOOOOOOOOOO______ 
_____OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO______ 
_____OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO______ 
______OOOOOOOOOOOOOO______ 
_______OOOOOOOOOOOO_______ 
________OOOOOOOOOO________*


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> WouldLuv2FightU said:
> 
> 
> > Wow down4thecount turned out to be a big douche haha
> ...


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Hmmm proving my theory are we? :laugh:
> 
> Last thing in the world Id try to do is offend _you_ haha.
> 
> Just saying that statistically black people fair poorer on IQ and SAT tests. But something tells me you didnt ace those tests either (even if they _are_ geared towards white people), because youre stupid. Maybe Im sick of white people who cant tell the difference between "there" and "their". I want all those dumbshit white people eradicated; I feel like stupid people who cant even understand the American language are a festering sore in our culture.


How can mathematics be “culturally biased” or science???

I think my success was due to me not having an EXCUSE for failure or bad behavior!


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> down4thecount said:
> 
> 
> > You and Craig88 need to get a life. you say you want to get rid of gangs? What about Skinhead gangs? They commit violance too.
> ...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> How can mathematics be “culturally biased” or science???
> 
> I think my success was due to me not having an EXCUSE for failure or bad behavior!


Oh I agree with you. I was just acknowledging that argument I wasnt agreeing with it.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

for anyone who does'nt know, these are the 14 words.....


*We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children.*

Aaaawww how sweet, always about the children. You guys are'nt doing a good job, because my expierances with you people are that you are generally uneducated whining pieces of trash. Jerry Springer people if you will.

I will secure a bright future for my children through hard work and my own merits. What is your plan.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> You and Craig88 need to get a life. you say you want to get rid of gangs? What about Skinhead gangs? They commit violance too.
> 
> I'm white and an American. I am proud to be both. But that does'nt mean that I hate people soley because they are different. You guys give us Americans a bad rep. I am not any less patriotic than you because I don't have a problem with blacks, Jews , Hispanics, Asians and Catholics. i give everyone the benafit of the doubt when I first meet them, then I decide if I like them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Haha well then send craig88 out of the country with the *****
> 
> I dont write apostrophes where theyre not necessary but Im fairly confident craig there has no clue what the difference between there and their and theyre is (until he looks it up right now maybe).
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Get out of here here dumbass I dont want you in my country


how is this any better than me telling someone i don't want them in my country. if you don't mind me asking what race are you.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> I want to get rid of skinhead gangs as much as i do any other gang, I have no time for people who go out and commit crimes. I never said i hate anyone because i don't. I know many people of other races that i get along with. the problems in our countries are not just minorities fault but a large portion of it is thats why i think we should live seperatly, but white people don't have that option. *theres no where i can live where i'll be with just white people but blacks and asians have that option why can't we.:*dunno: oh and i'm not a skinhead and i do have a respectable job.



Where in the world are white people not allowed that Asians and Blacks are? N Korea and the Sudan are not valid answers because no one in thier right mind wants to be there.

I'm pretty sure Iceland is 99% white, Greenland too.

I live in a white nieghborhood, there are other races but my town is 95% white. But then again we are all Catholic so u probably don't want to live here.

Do u consider Catholics white?


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Hahaha yeah Impaled's got those white supremacists' backs


maybe he sees some truth to what we say, and i'm not a supremacist i don't believe i'm suerior to anyone because of my race thats what people need to see not all of us hate and feel superior to minorities, most of us just don't want to be forced to live with them.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> maybe he sees some truth to what we say, and i'm not a supremacist i don't believe i'm suerior to anyone because of my race thats what people need to see not all of us hate and feel superior to minorities, most of us just don't want to be forced to live with them.


Who is forcing you to live with minorities? Are you unable to afford to live in a white nieghborhood.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Craig88 said:


> maybe he sees some truth to what we say, and i'm not a supremacist i don't believe i'm suerior to anyone because of my race thats what people need to see not all of us hate and feel superior to minorities, most of us just don't want to be forced to live with them.


Race is NOT a deciding factor regarding the quality of a human being, it’s the culture, value system and moral standards they embrace and live by which decides who is respectable and who is trash.

I would rather live in an all black neighborhood where everyone was highly educated and held a professional job and responsibly raised their families then in an all white trash neighborhood.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> Where in the world are white people not allowed that Asians and Blacks are? N Korea and the Sudan are not valid answers because no one in thier right mind wants to be there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Iceland is 99% white, Greenland too.
> 
> ...


I never said were not allowed anywhere. what i said was why do asians and blacks have their own countries and we don't. Lets say iceland and greenland are 99% whit which i don't believe they are that still dosn't compare to asia and africa being 99% asian and african. If things keep going the way there going in Europe the population will be less than 49% european in 70 years. I don't think that is something white people should be forced to accept.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This thread has ran its course CLOSED!


----------

